# [D20 CoC] Beyond the Mountains of Madness - Chapter 1;  Recruiting Alternate Players



## Job (Nov 5, 2005)

Following the events of our Prologue Thread 

21-August-1933

A week after the fundraiser event, things have almost settled down to normal.  You have not been asked by the police to suffer through any further questioning sessions in three days and you've been anxiously awaiting word from James Starkweather and Professor Moore regarding the start of preparations for the expedition.  You've even taken some time so do a little sightseeing in New York City.

This morning, as you walk through the sunlit, glistening lobby area, you notice that there continues to be two uniformed policeman noticeably present in the area.  One is stationed at the front entranceway, as usual; the second policeman is behind the lobby desk, examining records and talking with the manager.  


For all approved expedition members (i.e. Camille - Keep out!)[sblock]
As you walk to the lobby desk to check for messages, the desk clerk greets you by name, bows, and scans the mailbins for your room.  He plucks an envelope from your room slot and hands it to you.  Inside the envelope, you find a folded, handwritten note:

Please be so good as to join us at the ship as soon as you have freshened up.  SS Gabrielle.  Pier 74-B, 12th Avenue at 34th, next to the Italian Royal Mail berth.  

Regards,
Moore

OOC - On the attached map, the Amherst Hotel is represented by a red star, and Pier 74 is marked with a blue star.[/sblock]


----------



## Job (Nov 19, 2005)

*A Package for Jim Poole*



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Jim nods to Hubert, responding, "Well, best I could muster was the Corps of engineers. I'm no war hero, but I did my part like everybody else. And you know, that would be great if your gents could send me some clippings, or at least lemme come down to their office. I do love a good story." Jim's curiosity is getting the better of him as was his drawl. Being in the field at the time of receiving the invitation, he had little time to do any research on the man that Starkweather was.





			
				Job said:
			
		

> Hubert Broughton paused. "Story... Yes, if I remember correctly, our Commander Starkweather actually wrote a couple of books. When I get back to my office, I'll contact my friends at the Tribune and ask them to look through their files. If they find anything, I'll have them contact your hotel. In the meantime, you might want to pay a visit to the library." Hubert reached into his jacket, retrieved a well-worn pocket notepad and fountain pen, wrote himself a reminder, then said with a wink and a smile, "Just be sure to keep me in mind if you find something interesting in your travels."



When Jim stops to check his messages at the Amherst Hotel lobby desk, the clerk retrieves a small, brown-paper-wrapped package from under the desk and hands it to him.  From it's weight and size, you guess that it's a book.  Written on the outside of the package is the following:


TO:  James Poole
Amherst Hotel

FROM: Hubert Broughton
American Geographic Society​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Taokan (Nov 24, 2005)

Politely brushing past the doorman as she exited the hotel, Camille hailed a cab at the curb. She had hoped that the day could be spent buying more supplies, seeing as she had harbored a secret fear of the cold several years before. Some would question her grasp on sanity if they learned that, wondering under their breath why in the name of all that was sacred why someone who had had a mild case of Frigophobia would travel to Antartica. Well, as long as those theoretical gossip-mongers didn't learn about it, what was the harm?

Thus her time would be well spent buying more insulating layers for her clothes, and perhaps a small space heater. She also had to make a brief stop at a gun store, as upon further inspection of her automatic ammo, Camille had concluded that two cases simply were not enough.

Perhaps this had something to do with the unsettling new stories she had briefly skimmed in an out-of-date newspaper clipping a week ago. That, added to the alleged sponateous combustion article put in as an afternote after the large piece on the galla, put her on edge. Any word of deaths unsettled her.


----------



## Job (Nov 26, 2005)

Picking up where our prologue left off:



			
				Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin outside the hotel and hails a cab.
> "To the docks please."



After Martin picks up his message at the lobby desk from Dr. Moore, he exits the hotel into the Summer heat, feeling as if he's walked into a sauna.  The sun seems intensely bright and, shielding his eyes with his hand, Martin notices the approach of two gentleman and a woman with notepads.  "Martin Lawrence!  What happened last week at the fundraiser?" "Martin, do you have anything to report?" 

The female reporter, dressed in a pale yellow skirt and white blouse, looks at Martin and says "Martin?  Is that really you?  I thought that you were in Cuba."  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 27, 2005)

A boy dressed in the uniform and colors of the Waldorf Astoria Hotel enters the lobby. He fast moves over to the man behind the lobby desk. 

"Sir" "I got a letter to one of your"... "eh" "visitors or clients" "yeah" "its from a crazy norwegian at the Waldorf Astorian" ... he suddenly shuts his mouth realizing he are talking to much. 
The man behind the desk smiles at the boy and replies "I take care of this boy" "and you should learn that privacy is a thing all customers apreciate" he recives the letter from the hands of the boy and reads the name "James Starkweather" he turn around and stack the letter with several others Mr.Starkweather had recived this morning.


[sblock]



								New York city	19-August-1933 



To: 	James Starkweather 	
	Amherst Hotel
	8th Avenue and 44th StreeT
	New York City, New York

Dear Mr. Starkweather,

I have been told that you are offering job and may be using a Dog Handler/Sled Driver for an upcoming  expedition to uncharted parts of the Antarctic continent. 
I have never been that far south on our planet, but experience  with snow, low temperatures, ice, ice skating, sleds and winter just in general, I do have.

I'm a Norwegian from the city off Tromsø. I spend the most of the year. Almost ¾ of it working with “samer” a native tribe of northern Norway, Sweden and Finland. Farming reindeer trough the hard winter. Allways on the move, we only use Dog driven sled, and im been doing this for 20 years. 

I am 35 years old. And started my outdoor life quite early when my brother was fun of taking me with him at his fisher boat to hunt poler bears in spring, at age 10.  You must know that up here in north a boy becomes man quite early.

I hope you are in use of my skills. I got a lot more of them, but lets at least agree a meeting. I like to see my potential employer face to face.  
I am actually in New York visiting  a friend that was exploring the northern Norway a year ago. I must say that I'm really impressed with this huge town and its nightlife.

Sincerely, 

Øyvind Raknes.

Waldorf Astoria Hotel
301 Park Avenue New York City
Room 403

[/sblock]


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 27, 2005)

Job said:
			
		

> After Martin picks up his message at the lobby desk from Dr. Moore, he exits the hotel into the Summer heat, feeling as if he's walked into a sauna.  The sun seems intensely bright and, shielding his eyes with his hand, Martin notices the approach of two gentleman and a woman with notepads.  "Martin LeBlanc!  What happened last week at the fundraiser?" "Martin, do you have anything to report?"
> 
> The female reporter, dressed in a pale yellow skirt and white blouse, looks at Martin and says "Martin?  Is that really you?  I thought that you were in Cuba."
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).



A cab pulls up to the curb.
"Jean, is that you? How nice it is to see you again! I'm on my way to the S.S. Gabrielle right now, but if you want to join me for dinner tonight, meet me back here at the hotel at 6:00. We can then get caught up."
Martin kisses Jean lightly on the cheek and then hops into the waiting cab.


----------



## Job (Dec 3, 2005)

August 23, 1933​

Dear Øyvind Raknes,

Thank you for your letter of the 19th. It is indeed a great pleasure to approve your application to become a team member of the Starkweather—Moore Expedition of 1933. 

First, let me congratulate you on your extraordinary determination and successes within the rigorous demands of your Nordic clime.  Our expedition will include four dozen dogs of varying temperment, along with their sleds and other requisite equipment, and I’m sure that we will greatly benefit from your expertise in this area. Add to that your experiences in working the fishing lanes along the Norwegian Sea, and the necessary competence with nautical trips and gear, and I cannot help but feel that you will be of primary help in assuring our glory and accolades! 

This is a noble endeavor that you have committed yourself to, Sir! The Antarctic environment is unforgiving and alien, and only the most seasoned and courageous of adventurers would dare to tread that shunned continent. I can say without worry of contradiction that even the great Christopher Columbus would have hesitated at the thought of such an expedition!  This will be a landmark achievement in all of the history of mankind and at the end of your days, the last thing you will remember is the vast snowy plains of the Antarctic, and the cold white peaks of the Miskatonic Mountains!

As soon as you are able, please be so kind as to report to Dr. Moore at the SS Gabrielle. Pier 74-B, 12th Avenue at 34th, next to the Italian Royal Mail berth.

Sincerely,

James Starkweather
Expedition Leader​​



Amherst Hotel
8th Avenue and 44th Street
New York City, New York​


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 3, 2005)

*Øyvind Raknes*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> August 23, 1933​
> 
> Dear Øyvind Raknes,
> 
> ...




He slowly open the letter and reads it.

“My god! He has accepted me!“ 

The black haired chambermaid  jumped at the loud sound the Norwegian made cheering and grabbing a bottle of champagne. “Miss Janet” he said closing on eye at her “want a glass?” she smiled a big smile “Mr.Raknes” she said very seriously “you know i only can take me that kind of liberties after I'm done with work” she smiled again and seeing over her shoulder she leaved the apartment closing the door after her.

*Fine she is, I hope I have the opportunity to jump in bed with her again tonight. 
Now to do some work. 
Should i take all my gear with me? Hmmm, the letter don't say anything about it, so i guess he don't want all my stuff right now. *

He goes to his closet and dresses up. He was still only wearing his trousers and a linen shirt. Meanwhile he dresses he drinks ¼ off the champagne bottle. Once finished he grabs his revolver and load it, hiding it in the inner pocket of his jacket. *Wallet, revolver, identification papers, pocket watch, pocket knife. I think i got all
*
He walks out his door and down the hallway, as he passes Miss Janet he grab her bottom with grate skill, making her scream turning over to laughter when she realizes who it was... as the elevator door was open he rapidly goes in, making first a final flirt with the chambermaid  before he hits the button to the first floor.

Once on the street he stops a taxi “SS Gabrielle. Pier 74-B, 12th Avenue at 34th are you kind"

One the way he tried to absorb all impression the city gives him trying to store it in his memorize as the day the great adventure started.


----------



## Job (Dec 6, 2005)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin kisses Jean lightly on the cheek and then hops into the waiting cab.





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Once on the street Øyvind stops a taxi “SS Gabrielle. Pier 74-B, 12th Avenue at 34th are you kind"
> 
> One the way he tried to absorb all impression the city gives him trying to store it in his memorize as the day the great adventure started.



The thirteen block trip to the docks takes only a few minutes by taxi.  You pull up at the foot of West 34th Street, and cross over Twelfth Avenue to the pier shed front.  A small sign has been stenciled and nailed up near one of the two large doors:


STARKWEATHER-MOORE 
ANTARCTIC EXPEDITION
PLEASE CHECK IN
WITH GUARD
NO SMOKING​

An overweight Port Authority guard in the small office at the door checks to see if your name corresponds to one on his clipboard.  After satisfying himself of your clearance, he looks up and says "Go on in, bud."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Dec 6, 2005)

*The Docks*

The Hudson River docks are a place of constant motion.  Smells of the sea water, oil, fish, and damp wood are mixed with the sweat of the stevedores, and fill the air.  Dozens of ships of all sizes and description are tied up here, in various stages of loading or unloading.  Huge cranes swing heavy loads overhead, and the ground is littered with cast-off broken packing materials, splintered wooden crates, broken glass, and bits of metal.  

As you make your way to the SS Gabrielle, you are bumped into and sworn at by the stevedores, who stride off without looking back.  It takes nimble footwork to avoid being knocked over or shouted at by one of the dockhands.

Tied up on the north side of Pier 74 along the Hudson River shores of New York City is the USS Gabrielle, its bow facing out.  On south south side of the pier, the brightly lit and well-maintained facilities of the Italian Royal Mail line make the expedition's berth seem shabby and unimportant.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 6, 2005)

Øyvind steps out of the cab and goes trough the security guard, he looks around and walk north to the USS Gabrielle, trying to keep out of the way of all the activities at the dock.
Some workers swear when Øyvind steps one some rubber hose that feed the cooling system of a machine, used to pull cargo over the ripe.

As he closes in at the ship he realizes how big it actually is. “big ship for a long journey” he says to himself...  As he gets closer Øyvind starts to look around searching for some naval authority 

*The Captain is maybe around? *

Øyvind pick his letter out of his jacket and read it again to see if he overlooked something in the instructions. 



			
				Job said:
			
		

> As soon as you are able, please be so kind as to report to Dr. Moore at the SS Gabrielle. Pier 74-B, 12th Avenue at 34th, next to the Italian Royal Mail berth.




"Ah... of curse" he boards the ship and asks the first person he sees "excuse me mister" "you seen Dr. Moore? or the Captain maybe?"


----------



## Job (Dec 8, 2005)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind looks around and walk north to the USS Gabrielle, trying to keep out of the way of all the activities at the dock.



He walks down the 600 foot long pier to find his way onto the ship.  A long narrow shed runs down the center of the pier, fifty feet wide and thirty feet high in the center.  The shed's interior is piled with cargo--boxes, bales, drums, and pallets stacked fifteen feet high in three long rows with narrow aisles in between.

A raliway track runs along each side the of pier between the shed and the ship.  Boxcars stand here and there on the tracks next to large open doors.  Crews of dockworkers stream up and down ramps between the boxcars and the shed, shifting cargo into the interior or moving it onto pallets and nets. The ship's cargo booms labor high overhead to shift cargo into the Gabrielle's holds.



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind asks the first person [on the dock] he sees "excuse me mister" "you seen Dr. Moore? or the Captain maybe?"



A tall, muscular, heavily-sweating worker in grey shirt and coveralls stops wrestling with a crate and stares at Øyvind for a moment, then snorts derisively and points up the pier towards a ramp onto the Gabrielle, saying "He's usually in the Ship's Mess."

Climbing the gangway up to the ship's deck, 3 stories above the pier, you dodge various maritime types who all seem to be in a hurry to go up or down the gangway.  At the top of the ramp is a crewmember who stops Øyvind, looks him over, and asks "Where ya goin', Mac?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 8, 2005)

Job said:
			
		

> "He's usually in the Ship's Mess."
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).




"yes yes" "the mess" after getting the location of the mess from the worker he goes over to the ramp and walks upwards...  

On his way up he sees the volume of gear being moved from the dock over at the ship. For the moment is seems that It was the food that is being placed in the cargo room. He sees a man that must be the cook, indicating where he wanted placed, some of the crates. "yes! The carrots under the onions! and the meat barrels under! the chicken cages! Can’t you see that if you place the barrels over he cages they will smash the chicken cages?! and we will end up without any eggs!" "you tell me how I am supposed to make omelette if I don’t have chickens to XXX eggs?!" 
The short man was furious... he suddenly looks up at Øyvind that had stopped to contemplate he scene "what are you looking at?!" "Can’t you see I'm are busy?!" the cook then hears the noise of a barrel that falls and cracks open "damn you!" "be careful with the barrels of rise!" the voice faints as the little man disappear between a huge box with a sign saying *'blankets'* and a series of piled rise barrels.

Øyvind meets a second worker that eyes him when he steps off the ramp.



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "Where ya goin', Mac?"
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).






"I'm looking for Dr.Moore or the Captain" "I'm one of the crew members to explore the Miskatonic Mountain Range" "my name is Øyvind Raknes" he says chacking the mans hand and bowing a deep bow "I was told they usually are to be found in the ship's Mess"... waiting for an answer Øyvind puts his hand in his pocket and drag up a small black metal box. He takes out a black sticky mass, and slips it under his upper lip and accommodates the mass with his tongue in a smooth move “want some ‘snus’ Mr?“ “It’s directly imported from Sweden” ... "It gives you a good sensation of comfort, almost like a good cigarette would do"...


----------



## Job (Dec 10, 2005)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind meets a second worker that eyes him when he steps off the ramp.
> 
> "I'm looking for Dr.Moore or the Captain" "I'm one of the crew members to explore the Miskatonic Mountain Range" "my name is Øyvind Raknes" he says shaking the man's hand and bowing a deep bow "I was told they usually are to be found in the ship's Mess"... waiting for an answer Øyvind puts his hand in his pocket and drag up a small black metal box. He takes out a black sticky mass, and slips it under his upper lip and accommodates the mass with his tongue in a smooth move “want some ‘snus’ Mr?“ “It’s directly imported from Sweden” ... "It gives you a good sensation of comfort, almost like a good cigarette would do"...



The worker at the top of the ramp grimaces in disgust, shakes his head, and says "Nah, no thanks!  I don't chew that stuff.  Dr. Moore is in the Crew's Mess, through that door up there..."  He points upwards to a door at the top of a stairway along the outside of the midship structure.  "Take a left just inside the door, then follow the corridor until it turns right.  You can't miss it."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 12, 2005)

Job said:
			
		

> "Take a left just inside the door, then follow the corridor until it turns right.  You can't miss it."
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).




Øyvind enters the door, take the left corridor and walks to it turns right. He sees a door ans some noise coming from inside. 
He fixes his collar and open the door. "Hello Hello" "Im Øyvind Raknes" "Im here to meet Dr.Moore" he looks around in the room.


----------



## Watus (Dec 12, 2005)

*A typewritten letter*

Mr. James Starkweather
Amherst Hotel
New York City, New York
USA

Dear Sir:

Forgive me the presumption of introducing myself.  I am Dr. Vitus X. Lambert and I wish to offer you my services as physician and climber on your trek to the Antarctic interior.  As we have not yet made our acquaintance, allow me to present my qualifications.

First, as physician: I have recently completed my residency in General Surgery at Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore, Maryland, where I have been honored with an invitation to join the faculty.  Previously, I have obtained degrees in the natural sciences at L'Université de Genève and in medicine at Cambridge University, where I recieved my clinical education at St. Batholomew's Hospital, London.  I am acknowledged a superior diagnostician and surgeon, and am well versed in the maladies attendant to prolonged cold and privation.

As to my qualifications as an alpinist, I learned at the feet of my father, who was the president of the local chapter of Le Club Alpin Suisse in Sion, Canton du Valais.  Last summer I followed the Schmid route up the north face of the Matterhorn, and, as you must be aware, was among the first to do so.  I have also summitted on Mt. Blanc, Mt. Rosa, Mt. Mischabelhorner, Monte di Scerscen, and a score of others in a half dozen countries.  While studying in Geneva in 1925 I had the good fortune to be named champion at the Swiss National Ski-running Championships in Les Diablerets, and am also an accomplished skater and swimmer.  Furthermore, in fulfilling my military service obligations, I was certified as a marksman by l'Armée Suisse.

Should you require references, I would be happy to provide them.  

Eagerly awaiting your reply, I am, 

Yours Sincerely,

Vitus X. Lambert

Dr. Vitus X. Lambert
Ivy Hall Apartments
10 East 33rd Street
Baltimore, Maryland
USA


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 16, 2005)

Martin walks up the gangplank of the Gabrielle-deftly avoiding the stevedores who are loading goods onto the ship. 
"Excuse me, sir. which way to the meeting of the Expedition members?"


----------



## Anatomist (Dec 19, 2005)

*George Barrow - Scientist*

Mr. James Starkweather
Amherst Hotel
New York City, New York

Dear Mr. Starkweather. My name is George Barrow a biologist with specialisation in biochemistry and this few last years an seeker for more marvelous substances called antibiotics. I'm sure you Mr. Starkweather are up to date with the incredible discoveries of Dr. Fleming some years ago, being you such a good friend of Dr.Moore, distinct gentleman of science.

My contribution to this expedition would be my expertise in all biological processes analysis of data, microscopic analysis of ice samples, classification of biological samples and more so many other thing that falls under the category of science.
Most of all I offer my capacity of analysis, having worked scientifically all my life with numerous projects, I find myself capable to recollect, store, organize and analyze all kind of information this journey can offer.

You must not believe I'm a lab rat Mr. Starkweather, I have a good amount of expeditions in the body, of curse, not of this magnitude but i have already been in Alaska and north parts of Canada, recollecting samples of plant serums, and bacterias that have cold environments as habitat.
Having from those opportunities a fair experience working in snow and low temperatures.

Sincerely,

George Barrow
Soley Street 27
Boston


----------



## Job (Dec 23, 2005)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind enters the door, take the left corridor and walks...



Øyvind senses something amiss.  The air thickens and presses upon him; the grey-blue corridor seems to twist and stretch before him like a writhing serpent, it's end seemingly miles distant, cloaked in darkness.  Øyvind reaches up and uses his arms to steady himself against the cold steel hull and feels a deep, rhythmic thrum within the metal.  A painful cramp jabs his belly, doubling him over, and sweat seeps from his pores.  A shriek, rapidly increasing in intensity, is heard down the corridor and Øyvind looks up to see the far darkness boiling and heaving.  The air begins flowing towards Oyvind, carrying a sickening stench, pushed from something large that is hurtling his way, a locomotive of despair and pain, accompanied by that awful shriek...

...and the moment snaps back...  

...as Øyvind lurches backwards, away from the oncoming horror, stumbling in the ship's corridor which now appears normal.  The howling shriek is gone and the corridor, brightly lit from sunshine through the portholes, plainly turns right about 20 feet ahead.  He can feel a gentle sway of the large vessel as it moves with the tide.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Dec 24, 2005)

*Starkweather Response to Dr. Vitus X. Lambert*

August 30, 1933​
Dr. Vitus X. Lambert
Ivy Hall Apartments
10 East 33rd Street
Baltimore, Maryland
USA

Dear Dr. Lambert,

Thank you for your letter of August 27th. It is indeed an honor, sir, to accept your application to become a team member of the Starkweather—Moore Expedition of 1933. 

I must admit, Dr. Lambert, that your outstanding credentials and references have renewed my confidence in our success!  How could we do otherwise in the expert care of a physician with accolades from the world-reknowned Johns Hopkins University as well as L'Université de Genève and Cambridge University?  I suspect that your studies of the effects of harsh temperatures on the human condition will prove especially insightful, especially in light of the fact that you are obviously capable of handling yourself in adverse environments so as to better attend to our team.  

This is indeed an auspicious beginning!  Sir, you should know that for ever after this expedition, your name will be writ large in the annuls of history.  You will be regarded as legend! The Starkweather-Moore Antarctic Expedition of 1933 will be long remembered as one of momentous consequence having swept back the curtain of mankind's knowledge and exposed the secrets of the ancients for all to study and admire for centuries.  We will be giants amongst history's greatest!  I salute your spirit, Sir!

As soon as you are able, please be so kind as to report to Dr. Moore at the SS Gabrielle. Pier 74-B, 12th Avenue at 34th, next to the Italian Royal Mail berth.

Sincerely,
​James Starkweather
Expedition Leader​

Amherst Hotel
8th Avenue and 44th Street
New York City, New York​


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 27, 2005)

Job said:
			
		

> Øyvind senses something amiss.  The air thickens and presses upon him; the grey-blue corridor seems to twist and stretch before him like a writhing serpent, it's end seemingly miles distant, cloaked in darkness.  Øyvind reaches up and uses his arms to steady himself against the cold steel hull and feels a deep, rhythmic thrum within the metal.  A painful cramp jabs his belly, doubling him over, and sweat seeps from his pores.  A shriek, rapidly increasing in intensity, is heard down the corridor and Øyvind looks up to see the far darkness boiling and heaving.  The air begins flowing towards Oyvind, carrying a sickening stench, pushed from something large that is hurtling his way, a locomotive of despair and pain, accompanied by that awful shriek...
> 
> ...and the moment snaps back...
> 
> ...





What was that?! Does Øyvind think as the moment abnormality is over, he stumbles some few times as he reaches the door taking him out of the corridor. As he exits he closes the hatch and draws his revolver “damn what was that?!” he yells out loud, having a expression of honest fear in his face “what madness is that?!” Øyvind tries to peak trough the portholes to see if something else is in the corridor

[sblock] 
as øyvind goes out does he see Martin?

If you got a map of the ship i would appreciate it 
[/sblock]


----------



## Watus (Dec 27, 2005)

Dr. Lambert pushes back the cuff of his wool suit jacket and checks his watch, bouncing lightly on the balls of his feet.  The afternoon is sweltering, but he hardly notices.  The sidewalk traffic washes over and around him, heading to and from the nearby Grand Central Terminal, and he marvels, not for the first time, at the frenetic pace of the city, even in the stultifying heat.

Nearby, the Biltmore doorman whistles for his attention and beckons to the open door of the taxicab.  Vitus tosses his physician's bag into the back seat and passes the doorman a few coins as he removes his hat and climbs in.

"12th Avenue and 34th, please."  He says, in a vaguely british accent, pulling an embroidered silk handkerchief from a pocket inside his well tailored jacket and wiping his forehead.

"What?  The docks?"  The cabbie asks, looking at him quizically in the rear view mirror.

"Pier 74-B, yes,"  Vitus answers.  "The SS Gabrielle, to be specific."

The cabbie shrugs and pulls out into the flow of traffic.

"I'm to be a member of the Starkweather-Moore expedition," Vitus volunteers, glowing with pride.

"Uh huh."  The cabbie mutters, casting him a sideways glance in the mirror.  "That sounds swell."

---

A few minutes later and not much worse for wear, Vitus is bounding up the gangplank of the Gabrielle.

"Excuse me good sir," he says, practically jumping into the path of a passing stevedore.  "Where might one find the good Dr. Moore?"


----------



## Job (May 10, 2006)

Time rippled.  Omnicient eyes winked.  A gaping hole opened and consumed the thoughts and work of mere mortals who are chained to the continuum of reality.  

OOC - Dread Azathoth, Primal Chaos and Daemon Sultan, mindlessly writhing, breathed across the EnWorld library and obliterated months of writing.  Herein is a summary of our intrepid team's activities from December 31, 2005 to May 14, 2006, just as they begin their pre-expedition meeting and preparations.



			
				Anatomist said:
			
		

> Dear Mr. Starkweather.
> 
> My name is George Barrow a biologist with specialisation in biochemistry and this few last years an seeker for more marvelous substances called antibiotics. I'm sure you Mr. Starkweather are up to date with the incredible discoveries of Dr. Fleming some years ago, being you such a good friend of Dr.Moore, distinct gentleman of science.
> 
> ...



*** Herein Resides a Re-construction of James Starkweather's reply to George Barrow ***


			
				Job said:
			
		

> September 1, 1933​
> George Barrow
> Soley Street 27
> Boston, Massachusetts
> ...



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job.


----------



## Job (May 18, 2006)

*** Herein follows a summary of the events immediately upon our intrepid investigators' first entry of the USS Gabrielle ***



			
				Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin walks up the gangplank of the Gabrielle-deftly avoiding the stevedores who are loading goods onto the ship.
> "Excuse me, sir. which way to the meeting of the Expedition members?"





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind ... stumbles some few times as he reaches the door taking him out of the corridor. As he exits he closes the hatch and draws his revolver “damn what was that?!”  he yells out loud, having a expression of honest fear in his face “what madness is that?!” Øyvind tries to peak trough the portholes to see if something else is in the corridor





			
				Watus said:
			
		

> Vitus... bounds up the gangplank of the Gabrielle.



SUMMARY: ARRIVAL AT THE USS GABRIELLE

Upon entering the ship, the team encountered Dr. Moore working in the Ship's Galley, examining manifests and logging entries.  Dr. Moore instructed the new team members to immediately report to Peter Sykes for measurements and fitting of cold weather gear, down the hall and in the Officer's Galley.  Dr. Moore also made a notation to order a few extra crates of food on behalf of Øyvind, who appeared to be a talented masticator.

Upon meeting Peter Sykes, he efficiently began measuring the crew and teasing them about their physical endowments.  He provided an orientation of some of the cold weather equipment, including the oxygen gear (using a noseclip and mouthtube).

After the team finished with Peter Sykes, they moved down the hall to see Dr. Richard Green, Ship's Physician.  The good doctor turned out to be much less playful than Peter Sykes, and asked dozens and dozens of probing medical questions before putting the team through a fairly brief exam.

Finally, the team took cabs to a dentist in midtown New York City before returning to the hotel for the night.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 21, 2006)

*Summary:  Lectures By Starkweather And Moore*

After completing their medical adventures the day before, the team meets the next morning at 8 o'clock a.m. at the Amherst Hotel's Rose Room.  It was the first time that the entire team of expedition members were in one place at one time.  Several long tables were laid out, with breakfast steaming on a buffet sideboard.  A large chalkboard stood at the front of the room.

James Starkweather stood at the podium to start the meeting, tall and charismatic, with dark brown hair and a noble profile.  He greeted several expedition members by name and welcomed everyone.  He was filled with infectious enthusiasm;  it was clear that he saw great things ahead in the far South.  

Commander Starkweather explained:

The expedition would depart New York on September 14th and travel via the Panama canal to Melbourne, Australia.  There it would refuel and reprovision, and would be ready to make landfall in the Ross Sea as early as November 1st if the pack ice permitted.
Aircraft would be the main means of transport.  Three, large, fast, modern aircraft, Boeing model 247's were purchased, along with a smaller plane, the sturdy Fairchild FC-2, to be used for mapping and exploration on the Ross Ice Shelf.
Three semi-permanent camps were planned:  The base camp on the shore of the Ross Sea, the second near the site of the ill-fated Miskatonic University camp, and the third would be a forward base for exploration located on the ancient high plateau on the far side of the Miskatonic Mountains.
The expedition would leave Antarctica on or before February 1st.
 Professor Moore then rose and greeted each expedition member, inviting them to stand and say a few words about themselves.  He then hung a large map of Antarctica over the chalkboard, most of it empty white uncharted territory (see attached map) and explained:

He expected the expedition to fill in quite a bit of the map of Antarctica before returning on February 1st (he said this with a grin).
They would be sharing the continent with 3 other expeditions and Mr. Starkweather wished to stay out of the way of those teams, if possible.  He did not believe that the other expeditions planned to push ahead to the Miskatonic Mountains.  He provided an overview of the known plans of the other expeditions, pointing out their published locations and travel routes on the map, comparing them to your own plans.
He then led a quiet toast to the success of the voyage, and wound up with a discussion of the work yet to be done, including verifying the ship's inventory against the manifests...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 27, 2006)

*SUMMARY:  Taking Inventory 1*

After some gentle prodding from Dr. Moore, the team members each accepted a manifest to verify.

Martin teamed up with Pierce Albemarle, the expedition's meteorologist, and were the first to depart the hotel and make their way to the USS Gabrielle to verify manifest #3.  Pierce was a portly gentleman sporting a fashionable mustache and a monacle for reading, but was friendly and seemed willing to contribute wherever needed.

Pierce led Martin across the ship's deck to the hatch that led down to Tween Deck #3.  Martin decended the ladder into the dark space, then groped for the light switch and was eventually successful in lighting the cargo hold.  The lights, eighteen-inch diameter reflectors with four electric bulbs hanging from hooks overhead, were covered with sturdy metal grilles on the front and strung together with long extension cords.  Even when lit, these lights failed to chase all of the shadows from the cargo hold and Martin and Pierce required flashlights to read the stenciling on the crates and inspect the contents.

Pierce climbed down into the hold only after the lights were lit, then the two of them began the work of locating the items that were listed on the manifest.  Problems were found.

1)  The inspectors found the (5) "bag, set aircraft tools", but Pierce seemed to think that these were toolsets for marine engines and they made a note to later check with one of the pilots.

2)  They were unable to find the (2) "sled, 900 board feet lumber for base".  

3)  Martin was frustrated after 2 hours of fruitless searching for his (1) "box, set film developing equipment & chemicals".

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 27, 2006)

*SUMMARY:  Taking Inventory 2*

Øyvind and George Barrow both followed Martin and Pierce into the #3 Tween hold.  George began verifying manifest #1 while Øyvind did the same for manifest #2.  

ØYVIND'S RESULTS

1)  In the #3 Tween Hold, Øyvind was unable to find the (3) "boxed set cooking gear for camp (pots and pans)" in the hold.

2)  After locating the #1 Tween Hold, he unfortunately could not locate the (2) "crated windmill generator, cplt w. 12' tripod".  These should've stood out like elephants amongst the pallets of gear, but were nowhere to be seen.

GEORGE'S RESULTS

George found all of the food items listed for the #3 Tween Hold neatly packed on separate pallets.

1)  When locating the refrigerated space off Tween Hold #4, George was unable to find the (6) "jar, gallon sour cream", but thought that he remembered seeing them somewhere...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 28, 2006)

*SUMMARY:  Taking Inventory 3*

Vitus chose to verify manifest 5 and was joined in his work by a pair of brothers, Nils and Gunnar Sorensen, both of whom were hired as Polar Guides and Mountaineers on the expedition.  

The brothers were similar in appearance, but very different in personality.  They were tall with nearly colorless, pale Norwegian skin and fine, virtually white hair.  Both had pale blue eyes resembling ice water, but Gunnar seemed happy and companionable while Nils exuded an air of cold determination and an extraordinary economy of words.

VITUS' AFT DECK RESULTS

On the aft deck, the team easily located the spare rudder and assembly, spare propeller, and the oil drum raft.  Nils and Gunnar quickly and efficiently tied down the loose raft.

VITUS' TWEENDECK #4 RESULTS

1)  In #4 Tweendeck, the (40) "bags, quick setting cement" were missing. 

2)  In #4 Tweendeck, the (2) "case of 48 sticks ammonia-gelatin dynamite were missing.

VITUS' BOSUN'S STORES RESULTS

The team found the entrance to the Bosun's Hold through a padlocked twelve-foot sliding hatch set in the bulkhead in Tweendeck #1.  It was much like the other Tweendeck holds, dim, poorly-ventilated, and lit by cluster lights strung with extension cords.  Two small hatches in the floor revealed ladders down to another, lower compartment.

3)  All seemed OK until the team could not find the (1) "wooden box, 100 no.6 non-electric blasting caps"

4)  The (6) "coil (50') of time blasting fuse" could not be found

5)  The (12) "snow shovels" were not in the Bosun's Stores.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 29, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> 1)  The inspectors found the (5) "bag, set aircraft tools", but Pierce seemed to think that these were toolsets for marine engines and they made a note to later check with one of the pilots.



Asking around the ship, you were able to find Douglas "Not Doug" Halperin in the Ship's Mess examining maps of Antarctica and planning his flight paths.  He followed you down to the Tweendeck to examine the tools and confirmed Pierce's suspicions; the five toolsets were for marine crafts and engines, not for aircraft.

"This will not do!"  exclaimed Douglas with a grimace. "These sets do not include a number of pliers and fine wrenches that are essential to repairing the Boeing aircraft.  I am amazed that you gents even noticed the error!  You've saved us from terrible problems if we had left without them."




			
				Job said:
			
		

> 2)  They were unable to find the (2) "sled, 900 board feet lumber for base".



After an exhausive search of all Tweendeck Holds, the main deck, and the warehouse on the dock, you were did not find the sleds and wood.  

"I'll be damned!"  swore Pierce, sweating from hours of exertion and walking on the ship and docks in the hot, steamy September weather.  "We'd better ask Professor Moore to examine the orders and invoices.  We're just not doing well today, eh my friend?"




			
				Job said:
			
		

> 3)  Martin was frustrated after 2 hours of fruitless searching for his (1) "box, set film developing equipment & chemicals".



While Martin and Pierce searched in vain for the wood and sleds, they also kept their eyes out for Martin's box of developing equipment and chemicals.  

As Martin was examining pallets and pallets of boxes in the dock warehouse, he walked past a stack of crates of "Chocolate", but the crate on the bottom caught his attention.  It had a slightly lighter shade of wood grain and was turned so that he could not read the lettering.  Five minutes later, he had pulled apart the pallet of crates and found his box of missing equipment and chemicals.

[sblock]Martin had a successful spot skill roll of 15 + his skill rating of 9 = 24 versus the DC of 20[/sblock]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 29, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> ØYVIND'S RESULTS
> 
> 1)  In the #3 Tween Hold, Øyvind was unable to find the (3) "boxed set cooking gear for camp (pots and pans)" in the hold.



Hours and hours of scouring all Tweendeck Holds and even the Lower Holds turned up nothing, but Øyvind was successful in finding one box in the dockside warehouse, buried near a dozen crates of "Chocolate" that someone had left piled haphazardly in a corner.  Two boxes of cooksets were still missing.




			
				Job said:
			
		

> [2)  After locating the #1 Tween Hold, he unfortunately could not locate the (2) "crated windmill generator, cplt w. 12' tripod".  These should've stood out like elephants amongst the pallets of gear, but were nowhere to be seen.



After a long day of climbing ladders, unstacking and restacking crates, unbundling and re-sorting pallets of equipment, peeking into dark holds and corners, and searching the ship and dockside warehouse from top to bottom, Øyvind leaned back and sighed in a deck chair on the USS Gabrielle, gazing at the setting sun.  "Where could those generators be?" he said to himself.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 29, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> GEORGE'S RESULTS
> 
> 1)  When locating the refrigerated space off Tween Hold #4, George was unable to find the (6) "jar, gallon sour cream", but thought that he remembered seeing them somewhere...



George searched everywhere, including the ship's kitchen, but failed to find the 6 missing gallon jars of sour cream.  "Perhaps they were never ordered?",  he thought to himself.  

[sblock]George's search roll = 7 + 11 ranks in the Search skill = 18[/sblock]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 29, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> VITUS' TWEENDECK #4 RESULTS
> 
> 1)  In #4 Tweendeck, the (40) "bags, quick setting cement" were missing.



Vitus, Gunnar, and Nils spent a long, long day in the September heat searching all of the nooks and crannies of the ship and the dockside warehouse, but failed locate the forty bags of cement.  Vitus was treated to numerous mutterings in a sour tone in the Norwegian language from Nils, usually followed by laughter from Gunnar.

[sblock]Vitus' Spot roll = 18 + 9 ranks in Spot skill = 27[/sblock]




			
				Job said:
			
		

> 2)  In #4 Tweendeck, the (2) "case of 48 sticks ammonia-gelatin dynamite were missing.



Despite their lengthy search, the team failed to find the dynamite.  Vitus could easily see that these missing items greatly worried Nils and Gunnar, who were very thorough and untiring in combing all possible areas of the ship and warehouse. 

[sblock]Vitus' Spot roll = 10 + 9 ranks in Spot skill = 19[/sblock]




			
				Job said:
			
		

> VITUS' BOSUN'S STORES RESULTS
> 
> 3)  All seemed OK until the team could not find the (1) "wooden box, 100 no.6 non-electric blasting caps"



These items were also not found, and Gunnar wondered aloud about "Why missing explosives?"

[sblock]Vitus' Spot roll = 11 + 9 ranks in Spot skill = 20[/sblock]




			
				Job said:
			
		

> 4)  The (6) "coil (50') of time blasting fuse" could not be found.



"We must immediately speak to Dr. Moore!"  exclaimed an obviously-unnerved Nils.

[sblock]Vitus' Spot roll = 10 + 9 ranks in Spot skill = 19[/sblock]




			
				Job said:
			
		

> 5)  The (12) "snow shovels" were not in the Bosun's Stores.



Fortunately, the team found the shovels!  This set their minds at ease somewhat, helping them to feel that they were making progress and that not everything was missing.  Unfortunately, after opening the crate, they found *72* shovels, not the 12 that apparently were on order.

[sblock]Vitus' Spot roll = 15 + 9 ranks in Spot skill = 24[/sblock]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 31, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> Øyvind leaned back and sighed in a deck chair on the USS Gabrielle, gazing at the setting sun.  "Where could those generators be?"




Øyvind takes off his leather boots and rubbs his feets as he sees George coming his way and taking  a chair by his side 'all that damn searching around this huge ship on this new boots was a quite bad idea i tell you' 'you got any good luck in finding those sour cream jars?' 'I must talk with Dr. moore as i got a chanse there are some missing generators' 'I heard Vitus also had some missing things you seen him?' He leans back again and slips some snus under his lip and tries to to get a little rest from a hard days work.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 31, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> George searched everywhere, including the ship's kitchen, but failed to find the 6 missing gallon jars of sour cream.  "Perhaps they were never ordered?",




George after givinf up the search for the sour cream jars spots Øyvind at deck taking of his boots. He walks over and takes the empty chair beside the norwegian



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'all that damn searching around this huge ship on this new boots was a quite bad idea i tell you' 'you got any good luck in finding those sour cream jars?' 'I must talk with Dr. Moore as i got a chanse there are some missing generators' 'I heard Vitus also had some missing things you seen him?'




'Sure some of the crew has taken those jars back home to his wife... or maybe they never ordered it, i really don't know, your right by one thing though, we must report to Dr.Moore.' 'Vitus the Swiss Physician ? I though have seen him some minutes ago, maybe he are coming this way to take some fresh air' he leans back at his chair and look quite disgusted when Øyvind slips the black googy under his lips 'that mus taste horrible, what is it anyway'


----------



## Job (Jun 6, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind takes off his leather boots and rubbs his feets as he sees George coming his way and taking  a chair by his side  ...  He leans back again and slips some snus under his lip and tries to to get a little rest from a hard days work.





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George after giving up the search for the sour cream jars spots Øyvind at deck taking of his boots. He walks over and takes the empty chair beside the norwegian.  ...  He leans back at his chair and look quite disgusted when Øyvind slips the black googy under his lips...



At that moment, a tall gentleman approximately in his mid-thirties with an ebony complexion and pencil-thin mustache walked around the side of the afterdeck and stopped as he came upon the two weary inventory-takers.  He laughed and said in a deep voice "Now you two wouldn't happen to be Øyvind and George, would you?  Professor Moore has been wondering if you've finished your assignment and he sent me looking for you."

He reached out his hand to each of you and gave a firm shake as he introduced himself, saying "My name is Willard Griffith.  It's nice to meet you.  I'm the expedition's geologist and I'm used to studying rock formations that stay put for a millenia or two, but don't worry, I won't inform the Professor that you've been staying put on deck."  With a sly grin, he turned to leave and said "But I'd get back to the man soon, if I were you.  He looks powerful agitated."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 6, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> While Martin and Pierce searched in vain for the wood and sleds, they also kept their eyes out for Martin's box of developing equipment and chemicals.
> 
> As Martin was examining pallets and pallets of boxes in the dock warehouse, he walked past a stack of crates of "Chocolate", but the crate on the bottom caught his attention.  It had a slightly lighter shade of wood grain and was turned so that he could not read the lettering.  Five minutes later, he had pulled apart the pallet of crates and found his box of missing equipment and chemicals.
> 
> ...




"There you are, mon sherri! You have given us quite a time."

Martin then pries the box from under the other boxes. He turns to Pierce and says, " Let's find the rest of this equipment and get out of here.".


----------



## Watus (Jun 6, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> We must immediately speak to Dr. Moore!" exclaimed an obviously-unnerved Nils.




"Yes, quite," Vitus remarks, frowning.  He folds the now dog-eared manifest and replaces it in his breast pocket.  "I am afraid he is unlikely to be pleased."

With the brothers, presumably, in tow, Vitus will search out Dr. Moore and present their findings.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 9, 2006)

*George Barrow Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "But I'd get back to the man soon, if I were you.  He looks powerful agitated."
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).




 'what a day! work work work I hope the doctor realises that this treasure hunt ting is NOT my field' he stands up and looks at Willard where is the good doctor you said?' If Willard knows George will go and find Dr.Moore and report to him. 'You comming Øyvind?'


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 9, 2006)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled driver*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "But I'd get back to the man soon, if I were you.  He looks powerful agitated."
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).






			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'You comming Øyvind?'




'Jajaja Im comming just let me get my boots on again' Øyvind stands up folds the chair and follows George to find Dr.Moore.

[sblock]*ja = yes on norwegian[/sblock]


----------



## Job (Jun 22, 2006)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin then ... turns to Pierce and says, " Let's find the rest of this equipment and get out of here.".



Martin and Pierce successfully locate all remaining items on the manifest, but the (2) "sled, 900 board feet lumber for base" remain missing.  

"Welcome back, gentlemen!  I was beginning to worry that we'd lost you!" exclaimed Professor Moore when the two of you walked into the Ship's Mess to report back.  As you related your findings, Moore responded as follows:

1)  He looked up, stunned, when you mentioned identifying the incorrect wrenches, then patted you on the back and said "Very impressive sleuthwork, Dr. Watson!".  You thought that you may have even glimpsed the right corner of his lip turn upwards, but it vanished so rapidly that you couldn't be sure.  Moore then searched through a grey metal filing cabinet and shouted "Aha!"  as he plucked a piece of paper from the drawer like a magician pulling a rabbit from a hat.  The original purchase order was with Bertram Ironworks of Baltimore and, in fact, showed that these wrenches were exactly as ordered.  "I'll have to order new sets,"  he said with a grimace.

2)  Professor Moore had no success in locating a purchase order for the sleds and wood, and wrote furiously in a notebook for a minute, sighing as he said, "Another order, another error, another delay."

3)  "I'm glad that you found your photography supplies, Martin, but do you plan to sleep with them?"  he asked.  "I assure you that they're safe stowed below in the hold."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 23, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> "I'm glad that you found your photography supplies, Martin, but do you plan to sleep with them?"  he asked.





"One can never be too careful, monsieur."


----------



## Job (Jun 25, 2006)

Watus said:
			
		

> "Yes, quite," Vitus remarks, frowning.  He folds the now dog-eared manifest and replaces it in his breast pocket.  "I am afraid [Professor Moore] is unlikely to be pleased."
> 
> With the brothers, presumably, in tow, Vitus will search out Dr. Moore and present their findings.



"Mother of God!"  exclaimed Dr. Moore as he listened to Vitus and the the Gunnar brothers describe the missing dynamite, blasting caps and fuse.  "This must be pure coincidence.  Let me ring up the vendor."   

Doctor Moore rifled through a filing cabinet and retrieved a manila folder, then hustled down the hall and up a flight of stairs to the radio room, where you were confronted with a bewildering array of electrical equipment lining the walls and desks;  metal panels with switches, knobs, meters, small colored indicator lights, wiring harnesses, and microphones adorned every surface.  A sturdy chest in the corner contained several large lead-acid batteries.  Following Dr. Moore into the room, you were greeted by a large man with dark hair, a cigarette dangling from his mouth, and a French accent.  "Bon Jour, Professeur Moore.  May I help you?"  he asked. 

Moore responded, "Louis, please contact Giordano's Construction Company for me.  Tell them it is urgent!"  The Professor then paced the room while Louis worked the telephone switchboard to ring the company.  Once a manager answered, Moore hurriedly told him of the missing items, asked a few questions and responded numerous times with "Yes, I understand,", then hung up.

"Well gentlemen,"  announced the Professor, "apparently the dynamite and blasting caps cannot be shipped to us until we obtain a New Jersey license.  The manager mentioned that he sent several letters to Commander Starkweather advising him of this, but he has not responded.  I'm afraid that I'll need to travel to Newark in the morning and fill out the appropriate paperwork.

"That does not, however, explain what happened to the coils of time blasting fuse which were shipped by Giordano's long ago to the dock.  We'll need to investigate further,"  said Professor Moore with a puzzled look.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jun 28, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'what a day! work work work I hope the doctor realises that this treasure hunt ting is NOT my field' he stands up and looks at Willard where is the good doctor you said?' If Willard knows George will go and find Dr.Moore and report to him. 'You comming Øyvind?'





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Jajaja Im comming just let me get my boots on again' Øyvind stands up folds the chair and follows George to find Dr.Moore.



Willard Griffith directs you back to the Ship's Mess to find Dr. Moore.

As you walked back the room, Professor Moore looked up from his papers and seemed to notice your tired gait, saying "Ah!  The returning warriors!" He then stood up, smiled, and asked, "So what have you boys found?"


ØYVIND'S RESULTS
After Øyvind told Dr. Moore of the missing generators, he looked through his files and located the order, then asked Louis to contact the Willard an Ball Agricultural Supply Company of Chicago, Illinois.  He learned that the generators had not been shipped because payment for $370 was never received and Dr. Moore made a note to send them a check.

When Øyvind mentioned the missing cookset, Dr. Moore verified that they were indeed shipped to the docks.  "Gentlemen, if we can't find these cooksets, then I'll need to pay for more.  Any ideas?"


GEORGE'S RESULTS
After George mentioned the missing jars of sour cream, Dr. Moore checked his logs and looked puzzled.  "These were definitely ordered and recieved.  Are you sure that Øyvind didn't take them for a snack?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jul 15, 2006)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> "One can never be too careful, monsieur."



"So true, Martin, so true!" exclaimed Dr. Moore.

After a long pause while he seemed to be studying Martin's face and pondering some imponderable, Moore then pulled Martin aside.

[Private Instructions for Martin]
[sblock] Moore then pulled Martin off to the side and said, "I've an important request to make.  We have engaged the services of J. B. Douglas to captain the _U.S.S. Gabriell_e.  Commander Douglas, you may know, was the master of the Miskatonic Expedition's vessel _Arkham._  We're delighted to have him, of course, but the Commander is a very private man and wants nothing to do with the press or the public view.  

"What I would like you to do is to make yourself available to the Commander and see to any needs he may have.  He is due to be arriving on September 6th, and has reserved rooms at the Westbury Hotel at 440 Scammel Street.  if you would meet him there that evening, after he arrives, I should be most appreciative.  We want to extend him every courtesy.

OOC - Today's date is September 2nd.

"Please don't tell anyone about the Commander.  We have promised him that his accomodations will be kept from the press, and that no one will bother him before the expedition sets sail.  Mr. Starkweather wishes to announce Douglas' hiring himself, but of course we're not going to do that until closer to departure.  

"I trust that I can count on your help?"[/sblock]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jul 15, 2006)

There has been much to do to get the expedition underway.  Each day has started the same, breakfast in the Rose Room, followed by a meeting of the entire party at 8 a.m.  Moore questions each person about their list--what is accomplished, what remains to do--and moves assignments around when anyone completes all tasks or falls behind.

Moore's overflowing clipboard becomes legendary amongst the crew and the list of tasks seems endless.  Most of the work has been simple inspection, but a few tasks were quite special.


The entire aircraft crew traveled to Trenton, New Jersey, where the three Boeing aircraft were waiting at an airfield.  Douglas Halperin (Starkweather's pilot), and Patrick Miles (the ship's aircraft mechanic) were amongst the crew who departed to handle this assignment.
Professor Moore did not trust the loading of delicate scientific instruments and glassware to the stevedores and asked all scientific members of the crew [including George Barrow and Vitus] to inspect and load these items.  
The expedition's dogs required settling [with Øyvind's help] into cages in the number five tween-deck hold.  The cages were rather sturdy solid wooden boxes with barred fronts, custom-made to hold the huskies comfortably on their long voyage south.  The cages arrived in pieces and required assembly.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 16, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> "I trust that I can count on your help?"
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).




"I am at your service, monsieur."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 24, 2006)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled driver*

'This late days have been quite boring don't you think George?' Øyvind looks at the scientist as he measures the newcomer dogs and himself completing the last cage to the dogs 'have you settled down with your laboratory?' I saw the big amount of equipment you got in' 'seems you are undertaking a huge recollection of information'
'Yes yes its a lot of tings thats for sure' 'i don't think we are setting up all, it would take to much time and to much space' 'better to set up as we need it' he scribbles the last numbers on the scheme and closes his notebook  'I'm quite worried about the the padding of the glass equipment''i think i must let Dr. Moore set a buying order for a lot of hay''that man must hate me I have been asking him for so many little things these last days' he pats the dog and gives it a peace of meat from a little bucket Øyvind always have near to reward good behavior of the dogs
'crazy days you too i see...  I've seen you all over the ship' he looks at the big female dog 'Ive been looking at the dogs lately and i think i have picked my crew of dogs'  'I'm taking eight and designating the other lead dogs for the rest of the spans' he takes the dogs to the new cage and lock her in. He starts to carve the names of the dogs he wants and says to George as the scientists starts to walk towards Rose Room 'hey George save one of those big peace of meat to me will you?' he laughs thinking in the many times he he find the meals quite spartan 'just joking George but do tell the Dr that I wonder how many spans he wants to organize' ' ask that for me, please'. He returns to his carving and taking a better looks at all the dogs.
_*I must get of this floating thing to get me a real meal and real entertainment* _


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 24, 2006)

*George Barrow Scientist*

George walks away from Øyvind and bumbs into Dr.Moore that is holding a piece of paper in his hand. The doctor distractd on something just pass him by giving him the list and refering to the  the missing jars of sour cream  "These were definitely ordered and recieved.  Are you sure that Øyvind didn't take them for a snack?"    'we can never know for sure can we doctor?' 'by the way Dr' 'I just saw Øyvind and he wonders how many span he is to organize' 'just take not Dr. and think on it later when you got more time  The good Doctor bows a short bow and rushes towards whatever that man was doing doing his 24hr a day effort in getting the ship ready to leave dock.

George keeps the days going setting up the laboratory with Vitu's and Dr. Moore, looking after the other items padding them as good he could going trough each transport box that was received at the boat Vitu's would you help me calibrate this weight? I can't get it right' 'those three over there need some oiling too i do that tomorrow' he looks around 'seems to that all the tings Dr. Moore pointed in the list is here. Some tings needs to the calibratied but that wont take us that long I think' he looks at the brown haired physician  you got all the medisin and bandages you ordered?' 'I just was at the five tween-deck hold looking at Øvind's dogs' 'I saw one of the smaller boxes there, the ones with some large bandages, or is that something you gave Øyvind? 

After the work days is over for the most lucky of the crew George walks to the dock going at his favorite restaurant at the place ordering the days menu that three times a week is fish, twice its chicken and on Saturdays the meat special. Some of the crew liked to come here and drink a cold bear. This night he had no appointment he just eat his late meal and drank up his bear thinking on the journey that was ahead and the long time he was supposed to be far away from all his bellowed ones.


----------



## Job (Jul 29, 2006)

*Ship's Captain Hired*

The below newsclipping was circulated amongst the crew at breakfast the next morning, September 3rd.

Professor Moore mentions Douglas in his morning speech.  "This is, of course, a wonderful opportunity for us,"  Moore says.  "My colleagues who went on the Miskatonic Expedition spoke very highly of the man.  He will be a real asset."

"I do know that Captain Starkweather has spoken to him on the telephone, and that they have exchanged a number of letters.  Mister Douglas has asked that he not be disturbed by the press or the public, so be will not be joining us here at the hotel, but will be meeting with the crew of the Gabrielle on his own schedule."

Moore's announcement and the newspaper article comes as quite a surprise to everyone and causes a lot of talk over breakfast.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job.


----------



## Job (Jul 29, 2006)

*An Unruly Awakening*

Early in the morning, sometime before sunrise during the morning of September 4th, you're awakened from sleep in your room at the Amherst Hotel by a loud pounding out in the hallway.  You then recognize Starkweather's voice (though it has a frenzied edge that you've never heard before) in the hall as he shouts "Moore!  Blast you, man, I want you awake!  _Moore!"_

Opening your door a crack to look out into the hall, you see James Starkweather in a robe and pajamas, standing before the door to Moore's room.  His hair is disheveled and he is unshaven.  One fist beats furiously on Moore's door while a newspaper is crushed in the other.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jul 30, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> [George Barrow said], 'I'm quite worried about the the padding of the glass equipment''i think i must let Dr. Moore set a buying order for a lot of hay''that man must hate me I have been asking him for so many little things these last days' he pats the dog and gives it a peace of meat from a little bucket Øyvind always have near to reward good behavior of the dogs.



Although Professor Moore initially seemed frustrated at George's many requests for additional equipment and supplies, within a day or two he began to compliment George on his attention to detail.  In fact, George then began to receive requests from Moore to examine other equipment, such as the radio gear, so that he could assure himself that they would be best prepared for the voyage ahead.




			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> [Øyvind said to George] 'Ive been looking at the dogs lately and i think i have picked my crew of dogs'  'I'm taking eight and designating the other lead dogs for the rest of the spans' he takes the dogs to the new cage and lock her in. He starts to carve the names of the dogs he wants...



The cages had arrived in pieces, so Øyvind had to locate some carpentry tools to assemble them.  Unfortunately, you soon discovered that the cages were each two inches too wide to fit between the metal bars of the frame that was intended to hold them.  When you brought this problem to Dr. Moore's attention, he blinked once, frowned, and sighed, then said, "Then I suppose you'll have to fix them.  Go find Fiskarson, the other dog man, and see what he thinks."




			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> _*I must get of this floating thing to get me a real meal and real entertainment* _



[OOC - Actually, at this point in the adventure, everyone is still sleeping in rooms at the Amherst Hotel.  You get up every morning and attend a group breakfast and meeting at the hotel, then take cabs or walk to the docks to begin your work each day to prepare the ship.  At night, everyone returns to the hotel.]


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 30, 2006)

Martin arrives at the _Gabrielle_ and immediately sets to work on his manifest list. Each item that he physically sees and touches, he crosses off. When he finishes and comes up from the 'tween, he is drenched in sweat.

OOC: What is still missing or unaccounted for on my manifest?


----------



## Job (Aug 22, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George walks away from Øyvind and bumbs into Dr.Moore that is holding a piece of paper in his hand. ...  'By the way Dr' 'I just saw Øyvind and he wonders how many span he is to organize' 'just take not Dr. and think on it later when you got more time.



Dr. Moore looks puzzled for a moment, then says, "I'm not sure what you mean by "span", but if you're asking how many sled dogs Øyvind would need to organize, then the answer is simple.  He just needs to select his own dogs that would pull his own sled.  Since Øyvind is very experienced with these sorts of expeditions, he should also get to know the other dog wranglers, Enke Fiskarson and Olav Snabjorn.  I'm sure that they'll welcome Øyvind and will benefit from his help."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job.


----------



## Job (Aug 22, 2006)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin arrives at the _Gabrielle_ and immediately sets to work on his manifest list. Each item that he physically sees and touches, he crosses off. When he finishes and comes up from the 'tween, he is drenched in sweat.



At the end of the day, Pierce Albemarle was redfaced and looked on the verge of collapsing from having followed Martin around.  Dr. Moore greeted the two with a smile, saying "Excellent work, gentlemen!  I'm impressed with your dedication to seeing the job through to completion.  Mr. Albemarle, you look a bit exhausted and may want to check in with Doctor Greene before returning to the hotel."




			
				Morpheus said:
			
		

> OOC: What is still missing or unaccounted for on my manifest?



[OOC - Morpheus, you have either found every item on your manifest or have arranged for replacing those that were missing!]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Aug 22, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> Early in the morning, sometime before sunrise during the morning of September 4th, you're awakened from sleep in your room at the Amherst Hotel by a loud pounding out in the hallway.  You then recognize Starkweather's voice (though it has a frenzied edge that you've never heard before) in the hall as he shouts "Moore!  Blast you, man, I want you awake!  _Moore!"_
> 
> Opening your door a crack to look out into the hall, you see James Starkweather in a robe and pajamas, standing before the door to Moore's room.  His hair is disheveled and he is unshaven.  One fist beats furiously on Moore's door while a newspaper is crushed in the other.



You have never seen James Starkweather like this and have been obviously stunned into inaction...    

After a moment, Starkweather gives up his pounding and slams against Moore's door, bursting it open with a loud crash and storms inside.  From your vantage point in the doorway of your room, you hear bellows from James Starkweather accompanied by sounds of Dr. Moore scrambling inside his room.

"It's her, Moore!  All the time it was her!  I should have known!  Who else could it have been?  The conniving witch!  I should have suspected her hand in things from the beginning!  Blast it, Moore, listen to me!  How else could she stop me?  Who else would have taken our sour cream and sleds and boards?  Who else could've switched those wrenches and hidden Martin's photography supplies?  Who else has the money to spy on us? To throw things in our way?  Ruin our goods!  Sabotage the dog cages!  Delay our trains!  Poison the minds of trusted employees?  To bribe, to steal, to throw barricades before us for her own spiteful little reasons!

"I won't allow it, Moore!  Not this time!  She won't get the upper hand this time!  I'll prove to everyone that she's nothing more than a--"

Starkweather stopped in mid-sentence.  "Advance the schedule, Moore!  We're leaving on the 9th.  The 9th, Moore!  See to it!

"And Moore ... get me a woman!"

Starkweather storms out through the door, brushing roughly past onlookers and, ignoring everyone, stomping up the stairs and disappearing into his room.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 22, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> [OOC - Morpheus, you have either found every item on your manifest or have arranged for replacing those that were missing!]
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).




Excellent!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 22, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> Dr. Moore looks puzzled for a moment, then says, "I'm not sure what you mean by "span", but if you're asking how many sled dogs Øyvind would need to organize, then the answer is simple.  He just needs to select his own dogs that would pull his own sled.  Since Øyvind is very experienced with these sorts of expeditions, he should also get to know the other dog wranglers, Enke Fiskarson and Olav Snabjorn.  I'm sure that they'll welcome Øyvind and will benefit from his help."
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job.




  'Ah Span' 'it's just another word for sled' 'Yes yes Enke and Olav has been great help with the fixing of cages had never thought that those two could be so skillfull with tools' 'we got the cages fixed in no time' 'we where thinking on hitting the nighclubbs next weekend to know each other a bit better'  

[sblock] are Enke and Olav norwegians? And sorry aboout the span ting, i dont know wy i thought that was synonym with dog sled [/sblock]




			
				Job said:
			
		

> You have never seen James Starkweather like this and have been obviously stunned into inaction...
> 
> After a moment, Starkweather gives up his pounding and slams against Moore's door, bursting it open with a loud crash and storms inside.  From your vantage point in the doorway of your room, you hear bellows from James Starkweather accompanied by sounds of Dr. Moore scrambling inside his room.
> 
> ...




  'wow! He is really pist off!' Øyvind stands in the door opening in his underwear scratching his head 'sour cream thief, photoghraphy stealer, spy, dog cages sabotage .... what in earth is the man talking about'  he says out loud looking at Martin, George and the others that stands in the hallway. He walk to the room to Dr.Moore 'Hey dock... what was all that about? Are we being sabotaged by some woman? Who is this lady? And what can i do to help?'


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 22, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> After a moment, Starkweather gives up his pounding and slams against Moore's door, bursting it open with a loud crash and storms inside.  From your vantage point in the doorway of your room, you hear bellows from James Starkweather accompanied by sounds of Dr. Moore scrambling inside his room.
> 
> "It's her, Moore!  All the time it was her!  I should have known!  Who else could it have been?  The conniving witch!  I should have suspected her hand in things from the beginning!  Blast it, Moore, listen to me!  How else could she stop me?  Who else would have taken our sour cream and sleds and boards?  Who else could've switched those wrenches and hidden Martin's photography supplies?  Who else has the money to spy on us? To throw things in our way?  Ruin our goods!  Sabotage the dog cages!  Delay our trains!  Poison the minds of trusted employees?  To bribe, to steal, to throw barricades before us for her own spiteful little reasons!
> 
> ...





George awakenes with all the fuzz from Dr. Moore's  room and sits up in the bed. After getting his slippers and his dressing gown he puts on his glasses and peeks out of the room



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'wow! He is really pist off!' Øyvind stands in the door opening in his underwear scratching his head 'sour cream thief, photography stealer, spy, dog cages sabotage .... what in earth is the man talking about'  he says out loud looking at Martin, George and the others that stands in the hallway. He walk to the room to Dr.Moore 'Hey dock... what was all that about? Are we being sabotaged by some woman? Who is this lady? And what can i do to help?'




He walks over to Øyvind and Dr.moore as the big Norwegian starts asking questions   'calm down Øyvind, let Dr. Moore get a chance to respond' 'are we in trouble Dr.Moore?'


----------



## Job (Aug 23, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'wow! He is really pist off!' Øyvind stands in the door opening in his underwear scratching his head 'sour cream thief, photography stealer, spy, dog cages sabotage .... what in earth is the man talking about'  he says out loud looking at Martin, George and the others that stands in the hallway. He walk to the room to Dr.Moore 'Hey doc... what was all that about? Are we being sabotaged by some woman? Who is this lady? And what can i do to help?'





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> [George Barrow] ... walks over to Øyvind and Dr.moore as the big Norwegian starts asking questions 'calm down Øyvind, let Dr. Moore get a chance to respond' 'are we in trouble Dr.Moore?'



Moore sits quietly in his room while the small group of team members gather in the doorway.  At first, he seems as confused as everyone, then bends over to pick up a crumpled newspaper on the floor and glances at the front page.  He goes quite still for a moment, then sighs.

Looking up at everyone, he straightens his glasses and says with deadpan composure, "Gentlemen, you heard Mister Starkweather.  The schedule is advanced;  we now leave on the 9th, just 5 days from now.  We'll have to work a bit harder, I'm afraid.  

"And from this article," he says, holding up the newspaper, "you'll see that our Commander has apparently decided that Acacia Lexington will not steal the headlines from him again.  He has asked that we locate a female team member.  Mr. Barrow, I'll need your help with this.  We originally had a female apply for the expedition, but she was turned down by Mr. Starkweather."    Dr. Moore then turns and opens a drawer in his desk, searches through some manila folders and pulls out a few typewritten papers.  "Ah!  Here she is:  Camille Bardier, a pilot.  She was staying here at the hotel in room 305.  Please see if she's still there and do everything within reason to get her to join our expedition.  If you have trouble, come back and see me.

Camille Bardier's Letter of Application 

And now, gentlemen, if you'll excuse me, I must dress.  I shall see you at the breakfast."

He hands you the newspaper and says nothing more as he ushers you all out of his room, closing the broken, now-unlockable door as best he can.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 23, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> "Gentlemen, you heard Mister Starkweather.  The schedule is advanced;  we now leave on the 9th, just 5 days from now.  We'll have to work a bit harder, I'm afraid.
> 
> "And from this article," he says, holding up the newspaper, "you'll see that our Commander has apparently decided that Acacia Lexington will not steal the headlines from him again.  He has asked that we locate a female team member.  Mr. Barrow, I'll need your help with this.  We originally had a female apply for the expedition, but she was turned down by Mr. Starkweather."    Dr. Moore then turns and opens a drawer in his desk, searches through some manila folders and pulls out a few typewritten papers.  "Ah!  Here she is:  Camille Bardier, a pilot.  She was staying here at the hotel in room 305.  Please see if she's still there and do everything within reason to get her to join our expedition.  If you have trouble, come back and see me.
> 
> ...




George stays in the hall a few moments before he walks to his room. He takes a long shower and walks slowly to the room 305. At arrival he knocks on the door to Ms.Bardier 'Miss Bardier escuse me, my name is George Barrow and im here to talk to you about your integration to the Starkweather—Moore Expedition, miss you there?'  George will insist some moments and if the lady open the door, he will invite her to breakfast at the hotel restaurant so they can talk over a meal.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 23, 2006)

Øyvind looks around and sees Martin standing at his door 'hey Martin you are the reader type' 'you know who this Acacia Lexington is?' 'seems this Acacia is not of the taste of Starkweather' 'I would say or he hates her guts or he loves her more then anything in this world' he padds Martin shoulder while he laughs 'yeah just a woman could make that man so angry dont you agree?'


----------



## Taokanf (Aug 24, 2006)

A sharp rap on her door woke Camille from a dead sleep. For a fevered moment she believed it to be the American policeman come to arrest her for eating illegal duck. 

Shaking the vestiges of sleep away, Camille stumbled over to the door and pressed her left eye up to the small viewing hole. The distorted face of one of the men from the party peered up at her. A second tap near her ear startled her. 

The gentleman's voice, muffled through it was by an inch or so of plywood, was audible through the door. ''Miss Bardier escuse me, my name is George Barrow and I'm here to talk to you about your integration to the Starkweather—Moore Expedition, miss you there?"

_Well, that certainly changes things._ "Just a moment, Monsieur!" 

Reaching up slightly, Camille unlatched the chain lock and swung the door open. "Good morning, Monsieur."

The man repeated the greeting and offered to talk things over in the hotel restaraunt. "Of course. Let me get my wallet."

The man made a weak protest, but by that time Camille had leaned to her left and latched onto her battered flight bag from the doorside table. "Shall we go?"

The restaraunt was very quiet, and had few patrons. The waiters and busboys that were visible were stifling yawns and drinking fragrant coffees. 

The two were shown to a corner booth and seated. Camille ordered a light tea, shaking her head in negation when the waiter asked if she wanted anything else. As the waiter scurried off with their drink orders, Camille eyed the man. In the light, he appeared tired. _But who wouldn't, at this ungodly hour? Mornings should be taken out back and shot_, she thought grumpily.

Setting her tea aside, Camille said, "Monsieur Barrow, isn't it? I recall you from the dinner. You were very gallant."

"Now Monsieur," the pilot added more stiffly, "I am not a fool. You did not knock on my door from the goodness of your heart, or, even more unlikely, that of Monsieur Starkweather. If we are to talk about my integration, either Mr. Moore is in charge of this conversation or Monsieur Starkweather is no longer quite so keen on protecting my virtue from you insatiable adventuring types. Am I on the right track, Monsieur?" 

At that point the waiter returns with their drinks. Camille smiles at the young man as she accepts her tea. "Merci. So," she adds as the waiter retreats, "for the sake of my curiosity, which of those is it, if not both?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 24, 2006)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> _Well, that certainly changes things._ "Just a moment, Monsieur!"
> 
> Reaching up slightly, Camille unlatched the chain lock and swung the door open. "Good morning, Monsieur."
> 
> ...




'Yes yes Barrow is the last name... Scientist is my roll in this expedition, and your occupation is, miss?' ... 'Miss I've been send here to ask if you are willing to depart with us on very short notice. The new date of departure is the 9th of this month and that is just few days away' he take a sip from his tea 'What motivates Mr. Starkweather on his decision on rethink your contract i really don't know, you should ask him in person, even though goodness i doubt' 'I dont believe goodnes has anything to do on such a dangerous exploration' 'and i don't see any reason for him to protect your virtue from anyone' 'is he worried for your virtue?' he looks a bit confused as he did not even know that the lady in front of him had applied for the expedition before until an hour ago 'well yo sure can fill me in if you accept to come with me to Mr. Moores room to formalize your integration' 'I would be honored to share deck with such a lovely lady as yourself'  at this point he waiter returns to ask if they need anything more, on what George says no. 'Feel free to ask me anything miss I will respond as best i can'


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 24, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind looks around and sees Martin standing at his door 'hey Martin you are the reader type' 'you know who this Acacia Lexington is?' 'seems this Acacia is not of the taste of Starkweather' 'I would say or he hates her guts or he loves her more then anything in this world' he padds Martin shoulder while he laughs 'yeah just a woman could make that man so angry dont you agree?'




"I've had the honor of meeting Madamoiselle Lexington when I was doing a story in New York. A real, how do you say, lookee-lou that one."


----------



## Taokanf (Aug 25, 2006)

'Yes yes Barrow is the last name... Scientist is my roll in this expedition, and your occupation is, miss?' 

This question prompts Camille to smile. Few show interest in her career choice, even in the most general of terms. "Pilot, Monsieur. I maintain and fly planes, though I prefer the former. Do you study anything in particular, Monsieur?"

...'Miss I've been send here to ask if you are willing to depart with us on very short notice. The new date of departure is the 9th of this month and that is just few days away' 

The pilots eyebrows shoot up. "So soon? I had not thought it was for some time yet. Of course I will go, that is why I am in America. If I may ask, however, why is it so soon?"

The man answers her, then takes a sip from his tea 'What motivates Mr. Starkweather on his decision on rethink your contract i really don't know, you should ask him in person, even though goodness i doubt' 'I dont believe goodnes has anything to do on such a dangerous exploration' 'and i don't see any reason for him to protect your virtue from anyone' 'is he worried for your virtue?' George furrows his eyebrows in confusion. 

"Not worried as such, unless it is concerning that of his expedition in general. My virtue, such as it is, will be, according to the aforementioned monsieur, be... No. I will not repeat him. If you wish to hear his opinions, ask him yourself. In regards to my virtue, I hardly think that the team would succumb to my charms, mainly because I focus all of it towards machines. Suffice it to say, sir, that I am not the easiest woman to get along with at the best of times, so I find it hard to believe that anyone will throw themselves upon me in the throes of passion during this trip."

Camille paused a moment, then added, "And I hope you forgive my comments. I'm afraid I took my frustrations out on you. I have spent weeks attempting to join this expedition, and to find a place for me suddenly thrust into my lap is very disconcerting."

'well yo sure can fill me in if you accept to come with me to Mr. Moores room to formalize your integration' 'I would be honored to share deck with such a lovely lady as yourself' at this point he waiter returns to ask if they need anything more, on what George says no. 'Feel free to ask me anything miss I will respond as best i can'

The lovely lady comment was confusing. More people had complimented her on this trip than in years before back home. American men were very strange. Coughing slightly to cover her bewilderment, Camille says, "No, I believe that will be most of my concerns. But tell me, sir, what has the team been doing to prepare so far? The last I saw of it was during the dinner party. Honored Monsieur Starkweather disappeared from the papers after that."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 25, 2006)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> 'Yes yes Barrow is the last name... Scientist is my roll in this expedition, and your occupation is, miss?'
> 
> This question prompts Camille to smile. Few show interest in her career choice, even in the most general of terms. "Pilot, Monsieur. I maintain and fly planes, though I prefer the former. Do you study anything in particular, Monsieur?"
> 
> ...





'anything in particular? oh well yes... hmm where to start... you could say that biology and chemistry in more particular biochemistry is my prefered areas, but i have wrote some papers about the new discovery of a natural chemical substance that someone is calling antibiotica. well that is a study in it self and ive been experimenting with different fungus, that is mushrooms, and its effect over the miotical, that is how cells multiply, abilities of different bacterial flora...' George starts off talking about his experiments and the first class equipment they have been ordering at the ship. After a while he realizes his monologe and Camille looking at the other guests daydreaming. He takes no offence as he understand that his monologue could be quite boring for an non-scinetist  'anyway'... 'myself have been more ocupied with the laboratory and finding all the equipment, and see if they are stored at the right hatch. well that is what almost all the crew have been doing this past weeks'' lots of work i ashure you' ... 'are you ready to go?' he waves at the waiter and tells him to sett the bill at his account, Camille protests but George tell her that she must take it as a welcome aboard gift. 'let's go and find Dr.Moore' he starts to walk to the Dr's room.


----------



## Job (Aug 27, 2006)

*Stepping Up the Pace*

The sudden advance of the expedition's departure date sets all schedules off-kilter.  There is no way to meet the deadlines without shortcuts, scrimping, and taking chances, and everyone on the team [OOC - yes, including your characters] is pressed into extra duties and longer hours.  The _U.S.S. Gabrielle's _ loading cranes run day and night to move everything aboard in time.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Aug 27, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'are you ready to go?' [George Barrow asks Camille, as] he waves at the waiter and tells him to sett the bill at his account, Camille protests but George tell her that she must take it as a welcome aboard gift. 'Let's go and find Dr.Moore' he starts to walk to the Dr's room.



George and Camille find Dr. Moore buried in plans in his makeshift office, the Ship's Mess.  His desk is littered with stacks of invoices, lists, and notes and he is currently examining and cross-referencing three logbooks simultaneously.  Hanging on a wall near the desk are five separate clipboards, each holding over an inch of papers.  Two moveable chalkboards are stationed near his desk and are covered with writings, checkmarks, and exclamation points. A wastebasket is overflowing with crumpled balls of paper.

A calendar on the wall displays the month of September.  Days one, two, and three have been "X'd" out and September 9th has been circled in bright red.

Dr. Moore looks up from his work when you enter the room and immediately stands up.  "Ah, Mr. Barrow, I see that you've successfully located our new pilot.  I'm very glad to see that you're still in New York, Miss Bardier!  I hope that you've been well these past few days?  Do you have any questions?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 27, 2006)

Martin steps outside the hotel and flags down a cab. The cab pulls up and Martin opens the doo and says, "Take me to the newspaper downtown, please.".


----------



## Taokanf (Aug 27, 2006)

> "Ah, Mr. Barrow, I see that you've successfully located our new pilot. I'm very glad to see that you're still in New York, Miss Bardier! I hope that you've been well these past few days? Do you have any questions?"




Camille smiles, reaching out and gripping Dr. Moore's hand in a brisk handshake. "Very well, Monsieur. I would ask the same," she said, winking to dispell the implied insult, "but judging from the activity in here I'd say that such is not the case."

"I do not have any questions, save two. I understand from Monsieur Barrow that the departure date has been moved up sharply. I asked Monsieur Barrow the reasons as to why, but he was nonspecific."

"The second, sir," Camille gestures at the calendar, "is this: I see that everyone else, including yourself, are quite busy scurrying about with sped up preparations. I myself have all of my supplies back in my room, so I do not very many things to do before our departure. I dislike being idle, so how can I help?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 30, 2006)

Øyvind was sitting not far away from Miss Bardier and George in the hotel restaurant, contemplating his meal. He was as usual eating a English breakfast with sausages, bacon and eggs. Ingesting a huge amount of the fatty and protein rich meal. He had after all to conserve is line, and as a good knower of the harsh environment they where about to leave to, he did know that the extra fat layer he had being gaining the las months, where going to disappear in the first weeks or so when they hit the desolation off Antarctica.

He looked over the table and saw Enke and Olav eating with vigour and  talking with their mouths full about the new dogs and how much they missed home and its fish, fjords and women.
When he finished the meal he slips a big chunk of 'snus' under his lip and, told Enke and Olav that he was going a short trip in the area to see if he could fin a thing he wanted to take with him on the expedition.

Enke and Olav asked him for what that 'thing' could be, but Øyvind had a cunning smile on his lips for them. He told them to wait and see.

-*-*-*-​




As he walks towards the Mallet he hear a bluegrass tune in the air.

He used the part of the morning walking towards Central Park where there was a concert. He heard some people  talking about the how obsolete the bluegrass was and how the new nigro sound was something any American soon would be listening to. 

Øyvind curious as he was asked the man that seemed a mulatto what this new music was all about. The man looking up at Øyvind told him about the man from new Orleans that was a prophet with the trumpet Armstrong was his last name, Louis the name. 
Convenient did Øyvind think and he that was looking for something special to take with him to the  expedition, something that could boost the morale on the long trip journey. 

'Mister' 'Excuse me again, but i was exactly looking for a record shop or somewhere i could buy a record player and some records' The man looks up at Øyvind 'what your looking for is a Silvertone 78 record player, its light and made of the best wood' 'walk with me mister and i take you to the shop I have to go to work anyway and the shop is on the way there'

After some minutes of walking they arrived to the record shop and Øyvind thanked the man and  entered the shop. After an our or so he walked out of the place with a record player and a collection off new  music.





He pick a cab and was in few minutes back at the pier and the USS Gabrielle.

[sblock] I tried to attach a soundfile to the post. Does anyone know if this is possible?[/sblock]


----------



## Job (Sep 5, 2006)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin steps outside the hotel and flags down a cab. The cab pulls up and Martin opens the doo and says, "Take me to the newspaper downtown, please.".



Every time that Martin and the other expedition team members attempt to travel around New York City--even if only traveling between the docks and the Amherst Hotel--they are accosted by newspapermen.  This trip of Martin's is no exception.

*Flash!*  
*Flash!*
"Mr. LeBlanc!  Can you answer a few questions, please?"
*Click*
"Martin LeBanc, just a moment!"
*Snap*
*Flash!*

Martin jumps into his cab and slams the door just as the reporters converge on the spot where he was moments earlier.  The cabbie speeds away, occasionally glancing at Martin through the rear view mirror and says, "Eh Mac, are you someone famous?  You sure draw attention ... even if you don't LOOK very famous!"   

The cabbie drops Martin off at the Times Tower at 42nd and Broadway and 7th Avenue.  After showing his press credentials in the lobby, Martin is led to the New York Times newspaper morgue to begin his research.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Sep 5, 2006)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille [replies to Professor Moore] ... "I do not have any questions, save two. I understand from Monsieur Barrow that the departure date has been moved up sharply. I asked Monsieur Barrow the reasons as to why, but he was nonspecific."



Moore studies Camille for a few uneasy moments, then says "Well, Miss Bardier, that is indeed the question of the day!  I believe that our commander has chosen to move up the departure date so that we maintain our momentum and good press.  Apparently another expedition has attempted to seize the initiative and, like any good chessplayer, James Starkweather has responded to their maneuvering."



			
				Taokanf said:
			
		

> "The second, sir," Camille gestures at the calendar, "is this: I see that everyone else, including yourself, are quite busy scurrying about with sped up preparations. I myself have all of my supplies back in my room, so I do not very many things to do before our departure. I dislike being idle, so how can I help?"



With a smile, Dr. Moore says "Welcome to the team, Miss Bardier!  I assume that your presence here and your request for an assignment is an affirmative response to joining our expedition.  I'm sure that Commander Starkweather will be pleased."

He reaches for one of the many clipboards hanging on the wall near his desk and flips through its thick sheaf of papers, pulling a set to hand to Camille.  "As your first assignment, please examine lower holds number one, two, and three to ensure that they are clear and sufficiently prepared to accept the delivery of our aircraft.  

"Mr. Barrow, would you be so kind as to provide Miss Bardier with a brief orientation to the ship and also to lead her to the lower holds?  Thank you, and please report back to me by the end of the day with your findings."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Sep 5, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind ... looked over the table and saw Enke and Olav eating with vigour and  talking with their mouths full about the new dogs and how much they missed home and its fish, fjords and women.  When he finished the meal he slips a big chunk of 'snus' under his lip and, told Enke and Olav that he was going a short trip in the area to see if he could find a thing he wanted to take with him on the expedition.
> 
> Enke and Olav asked him for what that 'thing' could be, but Øyvind had a cunning smile on his lips for them. He told them to wait and see.



Enke and Olav playfully tease Øyvind about "Looking for love", and then ask if they can join him on his "hunt".  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Sep 7, 2006)

*Enlightening Newsflash*

Newspaper coverage of the Starkweather-Moore Expedition remains exhaustive, as evidenced by yet another article the next morning.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 7, 2006)

*George Barrow Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "Mr. Barrow, would you be so kind as to provide Miss Bardier with a brief orientation to the ship and also to lead her to the lower holds?  Thank you, and please report back to me by the end of the day with your findings."[/COLOR]




'Of course Dr.Moore' 'Miss let me be kind' George hold up his arm to Camille 'lets grab a cab' he walks out with Camille intending to find a cab. 'I hope we don't meet any of those intruding journalist today, all that flashing with their cameras makes my eyes hurt' 'If you want to grab something from here the Hotel now is the moment to do so. There's lots of hard work to do at the ship' '  remember that the Dr. wants you to report back on him this same day' he takes out some papers from his pockets and hands to Camille a sheet describing the ship ' You see there on the deck? Far inn front of the ship inside the main structure there two hatches going town to the huge cargo room. First you must go to the tweedecks and then further down to the lower holds. Watch out for the rats, I've hear them all the time fooling around the boxes down there' 


Paper Sheet 
US Gabrielle


----------



## Job (Sep 9, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George hold up his arm to Camille 'lets grab a cab' he walks out with Camille intending to find a cab. 'I hope we don't meet any of those intruding journalist today, all that flashing with their cameras makes my eyes hurt' 'If you want to grab something from here the Hotel now is the moment to do so. There's lots of hard work to do at the ship' '  remember that the Dr. wants you to report back on him this same day'



The moment that George and Camille step from the lobby of the Amherst Hotel onto the public sidewalk, a handful of newspaper reporters stop leaning on the automobiles at curbside and come running to the couple with notepads, pencils, and cameras raised.

*Flash!*
*scribble, scribble*
"Mr. Barrow, could you please comment on Mr. Starkweather's new departure date?"
*scribble*
"Oh my!  Are you Miss Bardier, the new pilot of the expedition?
*Flash!*
*Flash!*
*click*
*Flash!*
"Mr. Barrow, could you spare a moment?"*
"Miss Bardier, what are your feelings about joining an all-male expedition?"
*scribble*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 10, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> *Flash!*
> *scribble, scribble*
> "Mr. Barrow, could you please comment on Mr. Starkweather's new departure date?"
> *scribble*




'Just to satisfy your curiosity gentelmen' George says on his way to the cab  'The crew and its leading souls has been working very hard to keep clear goals' 'and as the good team we have become, I imagine that Mr.Starweather see this potential in each of us and we can even sett a earlier departure' 'I know for sure that the crew is eager to get this thing going' 'god bye gentelmen I and the lady have much things to do'


----------



## Taokanf (Sep 10, 2006)

Camille declined the arm George offered. "No thank you, Monsieur Barrow. I've found that accepting such offers remind me of how very short I am compared to most men. That, I believe is why womenkind wear those ghastly high heels." Smirking at the scientist, Camille and George opened the doors of the hotel and stepped out.

As they stepped through the door of the Amherst, reporters approached from the curb, firing questions. Camille's stride to the cab faltered for a moment at the barrage of light and sound. She'd had limited attention sent her way by the press over her lifetime -for which she was grateful- so she'd never had cause to acclimate herself to it. 

The man problem was that magazines, she'd long thought, were a mild form of voyeaurism- they allowed people to gaze at intimate details of a stranger's life without repercussions. Then again, answering their questions would hold momentary amusement, especially if she was misquoted in the name of selling the ghastly papers. The morning paper after the dinner party had held a sort of morbid gallow's humor sort of amusement at the blatant disregard for accuracy. The whole thing was horrid and an insult to the dead, of course, but journalists would be journalists. 

Ah, the American love for their freedom of speech- the speech did not necessarrily have to have a distant relationship to the truth, so long as it was written. Gods bless the foolish things.

One of the reporters glanced her way after questioning George







> "Oh my! Are you Miss Bardier, the new pilot of the expedition?" *Flash!*




Recovering her pace, Camille weaved her way through the reporters, smiling distantly. "If I was not, would I be wearing a flight jacket?"

Another reporter pressed in closer, pen hovering over a tablet of paper. 







> "Miss Bardier, what are your feelings about joining an all-male expedition?"




The pilot smirked. "As long as the men explore planetary geography instead of my own geography, I will be content. If you'll excuse me, I do have things to do other than stand about the roadside answering questions. Au revoir." Opening the cab door nearest her Camille slid into the seat, closing the door behind her.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 10, 2006)

At the shopping trip...



			
				Job said:
			
		

> Enke and Olav playfully tease Øyvind about "Looking for love", and then ask if they can join him on his "hunt".
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).





'No love for me today guys' 'But maybe we should hit the night life of NY before we get on that floating can, what you say? I think we even could get Starkweather on that one! Øyvind laugh a mighty laugh and and puts his hand in his pocket  and takes out his box with snus'You want some? Is that Swedish kind General its called' He turns to go and grab a cab 'come on, let me show you this thing i want to get'


----------



## Job (Sep 23, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Good bye gentelmen I and the lady have much things to do'





			
				Taokan said:
			
		

> If you'll excuse me, I do have things to do other than stand about the roadside answering questions. Au revoir." Opening the cab door nearest her Camille slid into the seat, closing the door behind her.



As the cab pulls out into traffic and leaves the newspaper reporters behind, George and Camille are able to enjoy a brief, peaceful moment on their way to the docks.  Once they arrive at the pier and exit their cab, however, they must again run a gauntlet of shouting newsmen before passing through the main gate to the ship.  Fortunately, the guard does not allow the newsmen beyond his station.

George leads Camille to the hatches on the main deck and then down the ladders that lead below through the tweendecks to the lower holds.  He finds the tweendeck areas just as dark and cluttered as when he last traveled through here to verify the manifests, but this time he descends one additional level lower with Camille.  As the pair go about their climbing and searching, they are treated to a variety of unnerving sounds;  the groanings of the ship structure, echoes of rattling chains and creaking boxes, and occasional bumps and thuds that can be felt as well as heard.    

You visited each lower hold in turn and, each time as you began to descend the final ladder, you immediately noticed the strong smell of petroleum.  The lower holds were shadowy, cavernous areas lit by strings of cluster lights along long extension cords and you found each in various stages of preparation.  You remembered Dr. Moore telling you that each hold was to be outfitted with alternating layers of wood planking and 60-gallon barrels filled with fuel, and that the dismantled aeroplanes would be lashed into place atop the tiers.  In Lower Hold 1, you found that the wooden structures and barrels were neatly stacked in place, but in the other holds the drums of oil had been left in clusters of disarray and the planking had yet to be nailed into place by the ship's carpenter.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Sep 23, 2006)

Job said:
			
		

> The cabbie drops Martin off at the Times Tower at 42nd and Broadway and 7th Avenue. After showing his press credentials in the lobby, Martin is led to the New York Times newspaper morgue to begin his research.



Later that day, deep within the bowels of the New York Times archives, Martin is seated at a long wooden table piled high with reams of newpapers that he's pulled from the files.  Collections of each week's printed newspapers have been hole-punched, separately bound within large heavy cardboard covers, and pinched together with metal bolts and clips. As Martin flips through the slightly-yellowed pages, he occasionally scribbles notes in a nearby notepad or runs off through the aisles to locate other volumes.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Sep 24, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> ...maybe we should hit the night life of NY before we get on that floating can, what you say? I think we even could get Starkweather on that one!



Enke and Olav stare at Øyvind with blank looks on their faces.  Olav finally speaks, "Captain Starkweather?  To join us at speakeasy?"  The two looked at other and smiled, then Olav said "We will go with you, yes?  "But captain, no."  Olav then studied Øyvind's face for a moment and asks, You are joking, yes?  He is too busy.  And too mad." As he said the last word, he made a deep, angry frowning face as if he were James Starkweather scolding a crewmate, and Enke broke out in laughter.




			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind laugh a mighty laugh and and puts his hand in his pocket  and takes out his box with snus'You want some? Is that Swedish kind General its called'



Both Enke and Olav stand and move closer to Øyvind to examine his tin of snuff and Øyvind then sees that Enke is a burly bear of a man, standing at least a half foot taller and much broader in the chest than Øyvind himself, while Olav is significantly shorter.  As they examine Øyvind's tin of snuff, they both smile and nod, saying "Takk, Øyvind!".  They each take a small pinch of snuff, placing it in the pouches of their cheeks.  Enke's hands are so enormous that he finds it difficult to reach into the pouch and withdraw a small amount, but his movements seem very gentle for such a large individual and eventually manages to do so after saying, "Sorry Øyvind!"  a few times.




			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> He turns to go and grab a cab 'come on, let me show you this thing i want to get'



Enke and Olav appear quite happy to follow Øyvind around the city.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Taokanf (Oct 17, 2006)

Camille frowned at the lack of organization. How could the dunderheads who put the supplies here expect anything else to fit? Hopefully they'd be reprimanded later. Sighing, she turned to George, and smiled exasperatedly. 

"We should probably alert someone as to the state of these holds, Monsieur Barrow. Nothing can be secured here with them in this state. I'd move them myself, but I personally am not that strong, and you, monsieur, couldn't move all of them." At least, she didn't think so. The man wasn't a machine, even if he could move a few- he'd need help.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 18, 2006)

Martin carefully sifts through the piles of newspapers. Seconds become minutes. Minutes become hours. After a while he stands up and says to no one in particular, "Alas, I have..."

OOC: Did I find any information? [Research +6]


----------



## Job (Oct 19, 2006)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin carefully sifts through the piles of newspapers. Seconds become minutes. Minutes become hours. After a while he stands up and says to no one in particular, "Alas, I have..."
> 
> OOC: Did I find any information? [Research +6]



For Martin's Eyes Only
[sblock]Martin found something (but this does not necessarily mean that he succeeded in his Research  ).  Information was sent via the ether (email) to Morpheus, his puppeteer.  If you need me to resend this information for any reason, just say the word.    

Job.[/sblock]

***EDIT NOTE:  For ease of reference, I have attached the articles that were previously sent by email***

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 1, 2006)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille frowned at the lack of organization. How could the dunderheads who put the supplies here expect anything else to fit? Hopefully they'd be reprimanded later. Sighing, she turned to George, and smiled exasperatedly.
> 
> "We should probably alert someone as to the state of these holds, Monsieur Barrow. Nothing can be secured here with them in this state. I'd move them myself, but I personally am not that strong, and you, monsieur, couldn't move all of them." At least, she didn't think so. The man wasn't a machine, even if he could move a few- he'd need help.




'I think you are, right miss' 'we should get some help' he looks around with his flashlight feeling the cold and humidity of the ship 'I'm sure Øyvind and the other dog guys can help us out' 'Enke and Olav seems like what we need down here and Øyvind could walk his dogs around here too' 'maybe they can catch some rats or something...' He turns to walk upwards the ladder... 'are you staying here taking a look at the other stuff? or you coming?, i only got this flashlight'

ooc : [sblock]my bigger brother, that usually plays Øyvind is unader a big load of studying. Im going to play him a time. If anything important happends i will ask him what his character will do. Imagine him attacking Chutulhu with his fists 
Job. I hope you are having better days [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 1, 2006)

*Gerorge Barrow Scientist*

George started to climb the ladders taking him to the higher levels. After some searching he suddenly hears a gramophone playing Alexander's Ragtime Band of Louis Armstrong. He is curious about where the sounds come from beeing surprised when he sees Øyvind lent back in a big comfy chair, boots on a crag and holding his snus tinbox in one hand and a beer in the other.

'Hey Øyvind i did not know that you where a Louis Armstrong fan... He is a quite new artist here in America... you hear this kind of music in Norway?' he sits on a crag besides Enke and Olav, they have obviously never hear this music before as they are watching the gramophone play with closed eyes and taping the rhythm with their feet's. 'You head that Miss Camille Bardier has joined our expedition?' 'shes assigned to the lower decks and need some help with some broken holds' He sits down from the crag to the floor close his eyes and enjoy the music.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 1, 2006)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Hey Øyvind i did not know that you where a Louis Armstrong fan... He is a quite new artist here in America... you hear this kind of music in Norway?'
> 
> 'You head that Miss Camille Bardier has joined our expedition?' 'shes assigned to the lower decks and need some help with some broken holds'




'In Norway? no no, well not from where i am. the only music i hear up north is when a local has a violin and starts playing some well known piece for a coin or two' he sips from his beer and slips a snus piece under his lip 'yes i head on of the pier lads making some jokes about a pretty lady coming to this filthy part of the harbor' 'no place for a lady you ask me, but if we need her so be it' ... 'if shes looking for muscles shes in the right spot, you agree boys?' he says as he elbows Olav laughing a short laugh.

Ooc: [sblock]Im asuming that Cammile is not comming or that shes is taking some more mins then George on the way. Øyvind would not says these thing with her present.[/sblock]


----------



## Job (Nov 8, 2006)

From a recess deep within the interior of the U.S.S Gabrielle, the tinny sound of a sad, soulful trumpet emerges from a gramophone's horn to surround a small group of men, echoes from the ship's metal skin, wanders down aisles of crates and boxes and sacks, and dies amidst the darkness.  



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> [Øyvind] ... sips from his beer and slips a snus piece under his lip 'yes i head on of the pier lads making some jokes about a pretty lady coming to this filthy part of the harbor' 'no place for a lady you ask me, but if we need her so be it' ... 'if shes looking for muscles shes in the right spot, you agree boys?' he says as he elbows Olav laughing a short laugh.




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 14, 2006)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille frowned at the lack of organization. How could the dunderheads who put the supplies here expect anything else to fit? Hopefully they'd be reprimanded later. Sighing, she turned to George, and smiled exasperatedly.
> 
> "We should probably alert someone as to the state of these holds, Monsieur Barrow. Nothing can be secured here with them in this state. I'd move them myself, but I personally am not that strong, and you, monsieur, couldn't move all of them." At least, she didn't think so. The man wasn't a machine, even if he could move a few- he'd need help.





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'I think you are, right miss' 'we should get some help'  he looks around with his flashlight feeling the cold and humidity of the ship 'I'm sure Øyvind and the other dog guys can help us out' 'Enke and Olav seems like what we need down here and Øyvind could walk his dogs around here too' 'maybe they can catch some rats or something...' He turns to walk upwards the ladder... 'are you staying here taking a look at the other stuff? or you coming?, i only got this flashlight'...
> 
> ...George started to climb the ladders taking him to the higher levels. After some searching he suddenly hears a gramophone playing Alexander's Ragtime Band of Louis Armstrong. He is curious about where the sounds come from beeing surprised when he sees Øyvind lent back in a big comfy chair, boots on a crag and holding his snus tinbox in one hand and a beer in the other.



Camille continued to examine the hold as George departed to find help, and she began to sense the darkness.  Dim incandescant lamps hanging from the ceiling gently swayed with the ship; shadows shifting, enlarging and shrinking with each rocking motion.  She noticed that the light failed to penetrate to the far corners of the hold where the shroud of black offered concealment for...

...something scratching.  Camille could hear something back in the corner.  

And then she heard a faint, soulful trumpet playing behind her, up the ladder, far away in some other hold.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 14, 2006)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin carefully sifts through the piles of newspapers. Seconds become minutes. Minutes become hours. After a while he stands up and says to no one in particular, "Alas, I have..."



...spent much too much time in this dungeon!  But perhaps, I have found what I need.  Very curious...  A death and a missing rare manuscript?"  With that, Martin closed the books, pushed in his chair, and departed the archives.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 15, 2006)

*Louis Armstrong and His Orchestra*

The ship echoes with the sound of a dark voice and a trumpet. The waves seems suddenly to move the ship gently up and down and from side to side. The working men on deck, the rooms and cabins inside the hull and the lower deck can hear the faint music. The rats feels it vibrations trough the otherwise cracking metal that makes the ship.

Louis Armstrong and His Orchestra - St. James Infirmary

[sblock]Another window will open and load the audio file. You should be able to hear it trough the browser[/sblock]


----------



## Job (Nov 16, 2006)

Rap-tap-tap-tap!

Rap-tap-tap-tap!

The impatient drumming of fingers on a gray steel desk echoed in the Ship's Mess.  

Rap-tap-tap-tap!

"Hmmph.  I wonder what's keeping Mr. Barrow and Ms. Bardier,"  muttered Professor Moore to himself.  He reached into the right pocket of his tweed jacket and withdrew a gold pocket watch, flipped open its cover, and squinted at the face.  "They should've returned some time ago.  I guess that I'll need to investigate the hold myself."   

After a long sigh, he stood from his desk, walked across the mess and exited through the doorway.  Echoes of his mumbling voice faded down the hall with his footsteps.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Taokanf (Nov 16, 2006)

Camille sighed in exasperation and seized the first decently-sized board at hand. _Great. A rat. ...Or a stowaway: a dumb stowaway._ Boats attracted rats after all, and not just the quadraped kind.

Crouching on the floor, Camille pulled off her left boot, hurling it into the shadows at the noise. _Maybe this will flush it out._


----------



## Taokanf (Nov 16, 2006)

... Errant post ...


----------



## Job (Nov 16, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George ... is curious about where the sounds come from being surprised when he sees Øyvind lent back in a big comfy chair, boots on a crag and holding his snus tinbox in one hand and a beer in the other.
> 
> 'Hey Øyvind i did not know that you where a Louis Armstrong fan... He is a quite new artist here in America... you hear this kind of music in Norway?' he sits on a crag besides Enke and Olav, they have obviously never hear this music before as they are watching the gramophone play with closed eyes and taping the rhythm with their feet's.
> ...
> He sits down from the crag to the floor close his eyes and enjoy the music.



Enke and Olav also seem to appreciate Louis Armstrong's trumpet playing and remarked that the dogs must also like it since they've quieted down a bit.  Olav smiled, saying, "Ja, dat Mister Armstrong is good.  Almost good as cousin Johan!"  

At that moment, Øyvind, George, Enke and Olav hear the sound of someone descending the ladder from the main deck.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 17, 2006)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille sighed in exasperation and seized the first decently-sized board at hand. _Great. A rat. ...Or a stowaway: a dumb stowaway._ Boats attracted rats after all, and not just the quadraped kind.
> 
> Crouching on the floor, Camille pulled off her left boot, hurling it into the shadows at the noise. _Maybe this will flush it out._



The boot bounced off a layer of boards into the dark corner and something skittered away in the shadows along the wall.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 17, 2006)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled driver.*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> At that moment, Øyvind, George, Enke and Olav hear the sound of someone descending the ladder from the main deck.




Øyvind turns in a lazy manner his head towards the ladder, disrupting him from his thoughts about a certain lady in Bergen. 'hey that reminds me that i must walk the dogs, have you seen that the dogs are getting bigger?' he bumps George with his elbow 'That must be that good mixture of yours in the feeding program you put them on' 'Enke, Olav you have been working hard today' 'in that box under the red carpet theres a surprise for you I got some beer from a friend of mine yesterday, hard to find you know... whit the prohibition going on and stuff' 
He walks to the nearby cages, now fully fixed and with a pretty wooden sign on each one, with the names of the dogs. Grumphy was the natural leader a furry young male dog. Øyvind let the whole team lose calling at them, rewarding them for the obedience and attaching them to a harness he wear around his waist. 'George you mind walk with me down to the miss?' 'I think the three of us could get the problem solved quite fast'

[sblock]Just permiting me some dialog with George before mr.moore, if its him, climbs the ladder[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 17, 2006)

*George Barrow Scientits*



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'hey that reminds me that i must walk the dogs, have you seen that the dogs are getting bigger?'
> 
> 'George you mind walk with me down to the miss?' 'I think the three of us could get the problem solved quite fast'




'Yes yes my friend I've seen remarkable sign on gain in muscle mass and growth, yes they got a special protein rich mixture that in simple it provides the right material for them to digest and make more muscle fibers' 'remarkable that the physiology in animals as in humans has very much of the same workings in nature' 'well as in the physiology books of Dr.Malkim or Dr.Hill where they assure us that....' he looks at Øyvind and sees a him not even listening at him  as he stated to talk science 'anyways...' 'yes their bigger' he hears a noise and sees some feet coming down the hatch 'yes yes Mrs.Bardier, lets get down to her'


----------



## Taokanf (Nov 28, 2006)

Camille cocked her head, listening to the skittering retreat. _Huh. Guess it was a rat._ 

Shrugging slightly, she went to retrieve her shoe, calling up the ladder, "Are you men aware that there are rats down here? Filthy vermin... Hope they don't nibble on the cargo."


----------



## Job (Dec 4, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Yes yes my friend I've seen remarkable sign on gain in muscle mass and growth, yes they got a special protein rich mixture that in simple it provides the right material for them to digest and make more muscle fibers' 'remarkable that the physiology in animals as in humans has very much of the same workings in nature' 'well as in the physiology books of Dr.Malkim or Dr.Hill where they assure us that....' he looks at Øyvind and sees a him not even listening at him  as he stated to talk science 'anyways...' 'yes their bigger' he hears a noise and sees some feet coming down the hatch 'yes yes Mrs.Bardier, lets get down to her'



Professor William Moore descended the ladder with clipboard in hand, turned, and looked appraisingly around the hold, his eyes eventually alighting on the small group of men who were surrounded by the team of dogs, obviously happy to be free of their cages.  Enke and Olav had hurriedly risen when they noticed that it was Moore, and were standing quietly by.

"Good afternoon gentlemen.  Is that a grammaphone?  Onboard ship?  During our ugent preparations?"  He looked directly into the eyes of every man, one to the next, seeking an answer.

"Mr. Raknes, I see that your team is thriving under your care," glancing at Olan and Enke, then back to Øyvind.  "Are the sleds in order?  Have all of the harnesses been trimmed and stowed?

Then looking across at George, he asked "Mr. Barrow, do you have a report on the lower holds?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job.


----------



## Job (Dec 4, 2006)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille cocked her head, listening to the skittering retreat. _Huh. Guess it was a rat._
> 
> Shrugging slightly, she went to retrieve her shoe, calling up the ladder, "Are you men aware that there are rats down here? Filthy vermin... Hope they don't nibble on the cargo."



As Camille moved into the shadows, she found that she could barely see amongst the crates and sacks.  She couldn't see her shoe and would have to feel around for it.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Taokanf (Dec 7, 2006)

_Figures,_ she sighed. Listening closely for more scratching noises, Camille advanced further into the corner on her hands and knees, fumbled around blindly with one hand for her footwear.


----------



## Job (Dec 23, 2006)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> _Figures,_ she sighed. Listening closely for more scratching noises, Camille advanced further into the corner on her hands and knees, fumbled around blindly with one hand for her footwear.



As Camille crept and felt her way further into the shadows, she thankfully found that the wooden flooring was generally clean, most likely due to the recent work in this area.  To her utter disgust, she encountered a number of small pebble-sized rodent droppings, and also a half-eaten insect, but eventually came across the familiar soft leather of her boot.

As she retrieved her shoe, she heard some faint scrabbling noises on her right, alongside the rusting hull, but she couldn't see a darned thing and they sounded as if they were moving away from her.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 3, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "Good afternoon gentlemen.  Is that a grammaphone?  Onboard ship?  During our ugent preparations?"  He looked directly into the eyes of every man, one to the next, seeking an answer.
> 
> "Mr. Raknes, I see that your team is thriving under your care," glancing at Olan and Enke, then back to Øyvind.  "Are the sleds in order?  Have all of the harnesses been trimmed and stowed?





Øyvind looks down as the Dr. is upset with the music, he slips a portion of snuff in a nervous gesture 'eeeeee' 'Yes Sir, we are almost done with all the preparatives, and if something need to be done im sure Enke and Olav can take care' he stumbles forward and regain his balance as the dogs pulls 'rooooolig nå, roooolig' 'The hardest job now is to walk all the dogs daily and make them run a bit on deck or in the holds as they need the exercise'


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 3, 2007)

*George Barrow - Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "Good afternoon gentlemen.  Is that a grammaphone?  Onboard ship?  During our ugent preparations?"  He looked directly into the eyes of every man, one to the next, seeking an answer.
> 
> Then looking across at George, he asked "Mr. Barrow, do you have a report on the lower holds?"




'Yes Dr. I have' 'we where acctually on our way down to the lower holds to help Miss Bardier with some heavy labor' 'I think most of my clippboard has been checked and re-checked and should be ok' 'You comming with us down?' George snatches some flashlights from one of the tables and waits for an answer...


----------



## Job (Jan 26, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind looks down as the Dr. is upset with the music, he slips a portion of snuff in a nervous gesture 'eeeeee' 'Yes Sir, we are almost done with all the preparatives, and if something need to be done im sure Enke and Olav can take care' he stumbles forward and regain his balance as the dogs pulls 'rooooolig nå, roooolig' 'The hardest job now is to walk all the dogs daily and make them run a bit on deck or in the holds as they need the exercise'



Dr. Moore watched quietly for a moment as Øyvind worked to control the dogs, then said "Yes.  Yes, I can see that the team...", pausing at that point to look again at Olav, Enke, Øyvind, and George, "is anxious to--Ahem!--run free.  However, I'm afraid that we have much work to do yet."   

He then looked down at his clipboard, flipped through a number of papers (each one covered in neat, tiny handwritten script) then stopped at one to read through it, eventually looking back up at Øyvind.  "If you would be so kind, please confirm that the pemmican supplies for your dogs are in order.  I believe that these supplies remain on the docks and must be quickly loaded onto the ship.

"And now, Mr. Barrow...", he said as he shifted his gaze to the scientist.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jan 26, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Yes Dr. I have' 'we where acctually on our way down to the lower holds to help Miss Bardier with some heavy labor' 'I think most of my clippboard has been checked and re-checked and should be ok' 'You comming with us down?' George snatches some flashlights from one of the tables and waits for an answer...



"And now, Mr. Barrow, yes, I think that I will take the time to join you in the lower holds."   

A concerned look crosses his face as he says, "Ms. Bardier, she's down in the hold alone?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 27, 2007)

Martin looks at his clipboard and wonders, "How in the hell am I going to check all of this alone?" He then sets off in search of Dr. Moore for some advice...


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 27, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "If you would be so kind, please confirm that the pemmican supplies for your dogs are in order.  I believe that these supplies remain on the docks and must be quickly loaded onto the ship.




'Yes i will do that as soon i walk this dogs and i help out the lady downstairs' he walks towards the ladders taking them down one level...


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 27, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "Ms. Bardier, she's down in the hold alone?"




'Yes yes, she is' 'any reason to be worried Dr.Moore? I see your look preoccupied' 'Lets go down Dr. and take one of those flashlights with you'  he point to the table nearby and follows Øyvind down taking one of the dogs in his arms


----------



## Job (Jan 31, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin looks at his clipboard and wonders, "How in the hell am I going to check all of this alone?" He then sets off in search of Dr. Moore for some advice...



Martin enters the Ship's Mess in search of Dr. Moore, but doesn't find him there.  Instead, he finds Moore's large wooden desk fully covered with neatly-stacked piles of receiving orders, invoices, handwritten checklists, and logbooks;  three overburdened clipboards are hanging on the wall; and the professor's two moveable chalkboards are carefully positioned to provide maximum visibility from the gunmetal grey filing cabinet next to the desk, one drawer of which is open.  

A calendar on the wall displays the month of September. Days one, two, three, and four have been "X'd" out and September 9th has been circled in bright red.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jan 31, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Yes yes, she is' 'any reason to be worried Dr.Moore? I see your look preoccupied' 'Lets go down Dr. and take one of those flashlights with you'  he point to the table nearby and follows Øyvind down taking one of the dogs in his arms



Upon hearing George's remarks, Moore shakes off his momentary look of concern and immediately regains a self-composed, analytical expression (or lack thereof), saying "I am merely interested that our pilot not injure herself before even departing New York City.  Now let's go assist her, shall we?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 31, 2007)

*George Barrow - Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> Upon hearing George's remarks, Moore shakes off his momentary look of concern and immediately regains a self-composed, analytical expression (or lack thereof), saying "I am merely interested that our pilot not injure herself before even departing New York City.  Now let's go assist her, shall we?"




George Barrow looked at the Dr and raised his arm indicating that Dr.Moore was to go first down the ladder. Pulling up his map of the ship and taking a better look at it.
Shipmap in Georges agenda

'Please Dr.Moore... you first' as much as George has gone dont to the lower holds he do not enjoy the darknes and the humidity of the place, and not talk about turning the corners as the first man. George had to admit to himself the place gave him the creeps.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 31, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*

Øyvind hears the chitchat of Dr.Moore with George as he moves his dogs to the next hatch going down to the lower hold transporting his dogs again...
*
Ha! George is scared again making Dr.Moore go first* he thinks and shrugs *what could possibly be a danger to him? there are few thing down there* he lift one of the last dogs down the ladder to lower holds * mechanical parts, humidity, rats, cockroaches, dirt and a pretty pretty lady...*


----------



## Job (Feb 3, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George Barrow looked at the Dr and raised his arm indicating that Dr.Moore was to go first down the ladder.
> 
> 'Please Dr.Moore... you first' as much as George has gone dont to the lower holds he do not enjoy the darkness and the humidity of the place, and not talk about turning the corners as the first man. George had to admit to himself the place gave him the creeps.



"Very well, Mr. Barrow, let's make sure that this lower hold is ready for the aeroplanes", Moore said as he turned and picked up an electric torch from the small table, then walked over to the ladder.  He grasped the metal ladder, leaned over the opening and yelled, "Miss Bardier!  Are you alright down there?", then paused for a moment, waiting for a reply.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 4, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Martin enters the Ship's Mess in search of Dr. Moore, but doesn't find him there.  Instead, he finds Moore's large wooden desk fully covered with neatly-stacked piles of receiving orders, invoices, handwritten checklists, and logbooks;  three overburdened clipboards are hanging on the wall; and the professor's two moveable chalkboards are carefully positioned to provide maximum visibility from the gunmetal grey filing cabinet next to the desk, one drawer of which is open.
> 
> A calendar on the wall displays the month of September. Days one, two, three, and four have been "X'd" out and September 9th has been circled in bright red.
> 
> ...




Martin tiptoes over to the filing cabinet and takes a quick peek in the open drawer. Perhaps there is something in there that will help him complete his manifest quicker...or not...


----------



## Job (Feb 12, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin tiptoes over to the filing cabinet and takes a quick peek in the open drawer. Perhaps there is something in there that will help him complete his manifest quicker...or not...



The file cabinet drawer contains numerous dark green folders of papers, each with a labeled tab at the top, each carefully marked in neat, small handwriting.   The folders are in alphabetical order.  This particular drawer appears to  contain schematics and specifications for the _U.S.S. Gabrielle_; for example, folders thick with papers are entitled "Boiler", "Galley Ovens", "Main Engine", "Propeller Drive", "Radio", "Refrigerator Hold", etc.  

But wait.  You notice one folder tucked far in the back of the drawer, slightly separated from the rest, as if it was recently being examined and just returned to the drawer.  The folder title is "M.U. Crew".

At that moment, you hear footsteps in the hall.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> The file cabinet drawer contains numerous dark green folders of papers, each with a labeled tab at the top, each carefully marked in neat, small handwriting.   The folders are in alphabetical order.  This particular drawer appears to  contain schematics and specifications for the _U.S.S. Gabrielle_; for example, folders thick with papers are entitled "Boiler", "Galley Ovens", "Main Engine", "Propeller Drive", "Radio", "Refrigerator Hold", etc.
> 
> But wait.  You notice one folder tucked far in the back of the drawer, slightly separated from the rest, as if it was recently being examined and just returned to the drawer.  The folder title is "M.U. Crew".
> 
> ...




Martin quickly reaches into the folder and takes the papers within (and stuffs them into his pocket). He then turns nonchalantly towards the door...


----------



## Taokanf (Feb 13, 2007)

"Miss Bardier! Are you alright down there?"

Camille made her way over to the trapdoor, tugging her boot on along the way, which resulted in a curious sort of shuffling hobble. When her whole form was illuminated by the square of light, Camille raised her hand to wave but ended up shielding her eyes from the bright light of the electric torch. *"I'm just fine, monsieur! The orginization down here leaves much to be desired though, I must admit. Have we brought along rat poison by any chance?"* She added cheerfully.


----------



## Job (Feb 17, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin quickly reaches into the folder and takes the papers within (and stuffs them into his pocket). He then turns nonchalantly towards the door...



A heartbeat later, the silhouette of a man of medium build walks to the hatchway and stops, looking in.   He then steps into the mess hall and you recognize him.  

Willard Griffith, Geologist 

Willard looks at you for a moment, glances down at your jacket, then scans the makeshift office area, and finally asks, "Have you seen Doctor Moore?  I have some equipment problems that require his attention."

[OOC - Martin's rushed attempt to hide the papers][sblock]Martin rolled a 10 (plus Sleight of Hand: 4 (1 Rank, +3 Dex, Non-Core)) = 14
You are unsure whether this succeeded.[/sblock]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 17, 2007)

"Alas, I came here looking for the good Doctor also and found him to be absent. I thought I heard a noise over behind the file cabinet and looked to see. You wouldn't happen to have a giant rat trap with you?"


----------



## Job (Feb 17, 2007)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille made her way over to the trapdoor, tugging her boot on along the way, which resulted in a curious sort of shuffling hobble. When her whole form was illuminated by the square of light, Camille raised her hand to wave but ended up shielding her eyes from the bright light of the electric torch. *"I'm just fine, monsieur! The organization down here leaves much to be desired though, I must admit. Have we brought along rat poison by any chance?"* She added cheerfully.



Professor Moore looked through the floor hatch and down the ladder at Camille, then said, "I must admit that I'm impressed with your tenacity, Miss Bardier, even in the face of our apparent rodent problems.  I'm coming down."

Moore grabbed hold of the ladder, swung himself over the opening, and carefully descended.  At the bottom, he stepped away from the ladder, nodded at Camille, and then turned his attention to surveying the hold.  The professor swept his beam of light over the half-completed wooden structures and scattered clusters of oil drums, then began shaking his head.  "This will not do!",  he exclaimed, then yelled up the ladder, "Mr. Barrow, please immediately find First Officer Turlow and bring him to me.  He should be on the main deck, working with the stevedores.  We are in no shape to receive that shipment of aeroplanes!"   

In the dim light of the hold's hanging lamps, Camille could see Professor Moore's jawmuscles clenching and unclenching.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Feb 17, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> "Alas, I came here looking for the good Doctor also and found him to be absent. I thought I heard a noise over behind the file cabinet and looked to see. You wouldn't happen to have a giant rat trap with you?"



Willard eyed Martin momentarily, then replied, "Yes, rats do tend to be a problem on large ships."   After a slight pause, he continued, "And you might check with the ship's quartermaster about those traps", then turned and departed the mess hall.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 17, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Willard eyed Martin momentarily, then replied, "Yes, rats do tend to be a problem on large ships."   After a slight pause, he continued, "And you might check with the ship's quartermaster about those traps", then turned and departed the mess hall.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).




Seeing that the coast is clear, Martin heads to the nearest empty head to look at the papers he found.


----------



## Job (Feb 21, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Seeing that the coast is clear, Martin heads to the nearest empty head to look at the papers he found.



Ducking into the hallway's nearby water closet, Martin opens the folder to find a single piece of paper with the following notes, all handwritten in small, neat script:
[sblock]
*M.U. Expedition Members*

Douglas - Ship's Captain.  Returned alive.  _Hired on as captain for Starkweather-Moore Expedition._

Professors
Atwood - Physicist and meteorologist.  _Dead._
Dyer - Geologist.  Led the rescue at Lake's Camp.  _Returned alive; current location unknown._
Lake - Biologist and leader of the Lake's Camp group.  _Dead._
Pabodie - Engineer.  Returned alive;  _currently teaching at Miscatonic University._

Graduate Students
Brennan - Physicist.  _Dead. _
Carroll - Geologist and Pilot.  _Dead. _
Danforth - Biologist and Pilot.  Returned alive, _hospitalized at Arkham Asylum._
Daniels - Biologist and Pilot.  _Dead.  _
Gedney - Engineer.  _Missing and presumed dead. _
Moulton - Geologist, paleontologist, radioman, and pilot.  _Dead. _
Ropes - Physicist and pilot.  Returned alive.  _Location unknown. _

Mechanics
Boudreau - _Dead. _
Fowler - _Dead.  _
McTighe - Returned alive.  _Radioman at King's Head radio station._
Mills - _Dead.  _
Orrendorf - _Dead. _
Sherman - Returned alive.  _Location unknown.  _
Watkins - _Dead. _
Williamson - Returned alive.  _Location unknown. _
Wylie - Returned alive.  _Location unknown. _
[/sblock]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 8, 2007)

Perhaps speaking to this Professor Pabodie before we set sail would be prudent, thinks Martin.


----------



## Job (Mar 12, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Perhaps speaking to this Professor Pabodie before we set sail would be prudent, thinks Martin.



Martin ponders the trip to Arkham, Massachusetts, a small town athwart the banks of the Miskatonic River, about 22 miles North-Northeast of Boston.  The total distance from New York City is approximately 250 miles, one way, perhaps 8 hours of travel by motorcar, bus, or train. 

How might he gain Professor Moore's agreement for his absence?

Another option might be through use of the telephone.  If Professor Pabodie would speak to him of such matters over the phone...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Apr 4, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> The professor swept his beam of light over the half-completed wooden structures and scattered clusters of oil drums, then began shaking his head.  "This will not do!",  he exclaimed, then yelled up the ladder, "Mr. Barrow, please immediately find First Officer Turlow and bring him to me.  He should be on the main deck, working with the stevedores.  We are in no shape to receive that shipment of aeroplanes!"
> 
> In the dim light of the hold's hanging lamps, Camille could see Professor Moore's jawmuscles clenching and unclenching.



In a spasm of furious activity, a multitude of carpenters and stevedores decended into the lower hold and attacked the unfinished scaffolding.  While Moore bellowed orders and gesticulated, Camille tested the structures and George stayed out of the way.  Øyvind, Enke, and Olav, of course, lifted and carried and pushed and sweated.

Eventually, hours later, all was in order.  Professor Moore wiped his brow and dismissed the crew, then thanked the team for their efforts.  Before leaving the hold, he flipped through papers on his clipboard to find empty space, touched a pen to his tongue, and began taking copious notes.

So ended another day of preparation.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 4, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Martin ponders the trip to Arkham, Massachusetts, a small town athwart the banks of the Miskatonic River, about 22 miles North-Northeast of Boston.  The total distance from New York City is approximately 250 miles, one way, perhaps 8 hours of travel by motorcar, bus, or train.
> 
> How might he gain Professor Moore's agreement for his absence?
> 
> ...




Martin lifts the telephone off its receiver.
"Hello? Operator? Please put me through to Miskatonic University in Arkham, Massachusetts. I'll wait."
Once Martin gets through, he asks for Professor Pabodie...


----------



## Job (Apr 4, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin lifts the telephone off its receiver.
> "Hello? Operator? Please put me through to Miskatonic University in Arkham, Massachusetts. I'll wait."
> Once Martin gets through, he asks for Professor Pabodie...



A deep, but soft voice broke through the slight static on the line.

"Hello.  Professor Pabodie speaking.  

...

Martin LeBlanc? I believe that I've seen some of your work in American Geographic magazine.  Yes, I remember meeting you at the Starkweather-Moore dinner in New York City.

...a slight pause...

Just before that unfortunate incident.  How may I help you?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 14, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> A deep, but soft voice broke through the slight static on the line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Professor Pabodie, I was calling to ask you for an interview, but I feel that I may not have enough time for such. If I were to get you a train ticket, would you be willing to come to New York? I have found a few...inconsistencies...in the published reports and would very much like to have a first-hand account of your expedition. I assure, I will be as discrete as you would like."


----------



## Job (Apr 22, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> "Professor Pabodie, I was calling to ask you for an interview, but I feel that I may not have enough time for such. If I were to get you a train ticket, would you be willing to come to New York? I have found a few...inconsistencies...in the published reports and would very much like to have a first-hand account of your expedition. I assure, I will be as discrete as you would like."



There was a lengthy pause on the line.

After waiting, and waiting, Martin asked, "Professor Pabodie, are you still there?"

Pabodie then responded, "Yes, yes, Mr. Martin.  I'm sorry, I was distracted for a moment.  Unfortunately, I am unable to travel at this time due to my ongoing research commitments, and I've also done my best to put the haunting memories of that expedition behind me.  

Another pause ensued.

Pabodie then continued with a sigh, "But you seemed like a straightforward and honest man when I met you at the dinner, so I'm willing to talk for a few minutes as long as it is off the record.  What inconsistencies can I help you with?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 22, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> There was a lengthy pause on the line.
> 
> After waiting, and waiting, Martin asked, "Professor Pabodie, are you still there?"
> 
> ...




"Is there anything that you experienced on the Ice that you could tell me that would help us? Please, Dr. Pabodie, you and I both know that something...inexplicable...happened while you were there and I believe that, whatever it was, is trying to prevent this expedition from returning there. I promise that I will not share your thoughts with anyone else."


----------



## Job (May 8, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> "Is there anything that you experienced on the Ice that you could tell me that would help us? Please, Dr. Pabodie, you and I both know that something...inexplicable...happened while you were there and I believe that, whatever it was, is trying to prevent this expedition from returning there. I promise that I will not share your thoughts with anyone else."



Professor Pabodie responded, "Mr. LeBlanc, let me first say that I have the utmost confidence in the capabilities and talents of Dr. Moore.  In my opinion, there is absolutely noone better equipped to direct the expedition to which you've committed yourself and to investigate the remains of the failed Miskatonic University expedition of two years ago.  

I was a member of the rescue team that first visited that ill-fated camp.  Lake's Camp.  My team was unable to perform a full investigation due to poor weather conditions, but I believe that the evidence we found pointed to either poor decision-making or sabotage.  I am a man of science, by both training and inclination, and I am not given to ill-considered speculations and rumor mongering.  Some evidence seemed to be inconsistent with my theories of human error or foul play--and perhaps even with current scientific knowledge--but our efforts were hurried and I suspect that your investigations will confirm my theories.

If you believe that somone is trying to prevent the expedition from returning there, then perhaps my suspicion of sabotage is not far off the mark.

Do you have any other questions?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one)


----------



## Taokanf (Jun 4, 2007)

Camille returned to the ship immidiately upon awakening, to continue helping with preparations. She wasn't terribly fond of manual labor and usually would have tried to avoid it, but all the meagre belongings that she'd purchased upon arrival in America had been stowed onboard already, so there wasn't a great deal for her to do *besides* help, and she far preferred working over being bored.

Not sure about what she should do, precisely, she began scouring the ship for Moore in case he had something specific that she should do.


----------



## Job (Jul 28, 2007)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille returned to the ship immediately upon awakening, to continue helping with preparations. She wasn't terribly fond of manual labor and usually would have tried to avoid it, but all the meagre belongings that she'd purchased upon arrival in America had been stowed onboard already, so there wasn't a great deal for her to do *besides* help, and she far preferred working over being bored.
> 
> Not sure about what she should do, precisely, she began scouring the ship for Moore in case he had something specific that she should do.



[OOC - Camille's adventure continues HERE]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Aug 12, 2007)

Professor Pabodie said:
			
		

> "Mr. LeBlanc, ... I was a member of the rescue team that first visited that ill-fated camp. Lake's Camp. My team was unable to perform a full investigation due to poor weather conditions, but I believe that the evidence we found pointed to either poor decision-making or sabotage. ... Some evidence seemed to be inconsistent with my theories of human error or foul play--and perhaps even with current scientific knowledge--but our efforts were hurried and I suspect that your investigations will confirm my theories.
> 
> If you believe that someone is trying to prevent the expedition from returning there, then perhaps my suspicion of sabotage is not far off the mark.





			
				Morpheus said:
			
		

> "Merci, Prof. Pabodie. Your information will be most helpful."



Professor Pabodie concluded his conversation by saying, "Oh, and one last thing.  I know that this will sound strange, Mr. LeBlanc, but always try to keep a dog near you.  The dogs seemed to be sensitive to...

...intruders.  

Good luck on your expedition, Mr. LeBlanc.  And Godspeed."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 25, 2007)

To: James Starkweather 
Amherst Hotel
8th Avenue and 44th StreeT
New York City, New York

Dear Mr. Starkweather,

I have been informed as to the recent affairs that have transpired. I would like to propose something that could be mutually beneficial to your task as well as to my own personal goals. I apologize, I am getting ahead of myself.

My name is Wade Watkins. I was born in Boston, but moved to New York around 9 years ago. I am a physician employed the Mercy Hospital. I am skilled in first aid as well as surgery. I started out in the emergency room, so I have experience with emergency situations. I am also a bit of an adventurer, although it can be hard to find time. I have spoken with the proper officals and have managed to obtain some time off. 

This leads to my proposal. I would like to join your party on their journey. I believe that a physician would be useful, especially given the shootings. I am not afraid of the danger or the work. I am an able body. If you would like further information, I would be happy to meet you at a place and time to be determined by you. I do not know if the members of your party are expecting payment, but I assure you, I do not require such. I will use my equipment, and my money for things that are reasonably seen as my responsibility. You may wonder why a doctor would not ask for money for his services, well the short answer is, I crave the adventure. 

I do not know your feelings about firearms. I will be bringing mine unless told otherwise. Do not worry, however, it is a hunting rifle and a small handgun. Nothing more. I do appreciate the time taken to read my proposal. I look forward to hearing a response. 


Sincerely, 

Wade Watkins

1120 East 9th Street
Lexington Apartments #602
New York, New York


----------



## Job (Dec 6, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Dear Mr. Starkweather,
> 
> ... My name is Wade Watkins. I was born in Boston, but moved to New York around 9 years ago. I am a physician employed the Mercy Hospital. I am skilled in first aid as well as surgery. I started out in the emergency room, so I have experience with emergency situations. I am also a bit of an adventurer, although it can be hard to find time. I have spoken with the proper officals and have managed to obtain some time off.
> 
> ...



There is a soft knock at the door of room #602 of the Lexington apartments in New York City.  

Through the door is heard a voice, "Hotel staff, sir.  Dr. Watkins?  I have an urgent message for you, sir."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 6, 2007)

The door is unlocked. Please let yourself in, I am quite busy currently. Wade is bent over a desk in his apartment, nose buried in a book. He quickly glances up at the person as they enter the room.


----------



## Job (Dec 6, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> The door is unlocked. Please let yourself in, I am quite busy currently. Wade is bent over a desk in his apartment, nose buried in a book. He quickly glances up at the person as they enter the room.



In the doorway, you initially see a young male bellhop in the traditional hotel uniform, but he steps aside to allow another individual to step into your room; a smartly-dressed man of medium build.  This man asks, "Dr. Watkins?  Dr. Wade Watkins?  I am first Officer Paul Turlow of the _U.S.S. Gabrielle_."   Once you've signaled that you are indeed the one whom he is seeking, he reaches out to shake your hand.

"I have been sent by Commander Starkweather.  He has reviewed your recent letter requesting to join our expedition--with an exceedingly positive reaction, I might add---and asked if you'd be kind enough to accompany me back to the ship for a brief meeting.  Unfortunately, the Commander is quite busy at this moment with preparations as we have less than two days before departure.  Because we are in the twilight of our time in New York, he'd prefer to dispense with the formalities of paper and instead wishes to hold a brief interview.

"Are you available, good sir?  I have a car waiting outside."  The first officer pauses, and awaits your reply.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 6, 2007)

Of course, of course! Please allow me a moment to gather my belongings! At least those that I do not leave home without. I shall be but a second. Wade gathers up his medical bag and signals that he is ready to leave.


----------



## Job (Dec 16, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Of course, of course! Please allow me a moment to gather my belongings! At least those that I do not leave home without. I shall be but a second. Wade gathers up his medical bag and signals that he is ready to leave.



"Excellent, sir!  Follow me please."   First Officer Turlow exits the room and walks briskly down the hall to the stairs, down a number of staircases and through the lobby to the cab.  He takes your bags and loads them into the trunk while you enter the cab.  A short ride later, you're making your way through the guardshack and onto the pier.

[OOC - This interview with James Starkweather occurs the afternoon prior to the nighttime fire on the pier, and Dr. Watkins will be accepted into the expedition prior to that catastrophe.  In chapter 4, Dr. Watkins is free to notice the explosions from wherever on the ship makes sense, probably from his room or from the medical facility.]

In the afternoon sun, the New York City docks are chaotic, noisy, and smell strongly of seawater and fish.  Swarms of deckhands are in constant motion and the crane is lifting barrels and crates overhead.  

Officer Turlow leads you up the gangway, across the main deck and into the aftercastle to James Starkweather's stateroom.  Turlow knocks softly on the door.  "Commander, Dr. Watkins is here to see you."

The door opens and you are greeted by a tall, striking, brown-haired individual with a mustache and dressed in an open-collared white shirt and brown slacks.  He reaches to shake your hand and enthusiastically invites you in, "Welcome, Dr. Watkins!  Welcome to our home for the next year!"

Link to photo and introduction of James Starkweather 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

Greetings sir. It is an honor to meet one such as yourself. Wade says as he firmly grasps Commander Starkweather's hand. I must say, the ship appears to be in excellent shape although I must admit my knowledge to be limited in this situation.


----------



## Job (Jan 1, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Greetings sir. It is an honor to meet one such as yourself. Wade says as he firmly grasps Commander Starkweather's hand. I must say, the ship appears to be in excellent shape although I must admit my knowledge to be limited in this situation.



James grips your hand for a number of long seconds while smiling and looking directly into your eyes, then finally gestures towards a wooden chair near his desk and says, "I'm excited to have you aboard, Dr. Watkins!  Please have a seat.  We have much to do.  Much to do."

While you're making yourself comfortable, James closes the door and then stops for a moment while carefully watching you.  He then begins, "So!  You're an emergency room physician working at Mercy Hospital and you are eager to court death, eh?  Tell me, Dr. Watkins, what would make a big-city surgeon so eager to give up a comfortable apartment and all the trappings of civilization to journey to the most godforsaken corner of the globe?  A bit of trouble at the hospital perhaps?  A courtship gone bad, perhaps?"

When you've had time to think through and respond to that question, he begins pacing the room and follows up with: "Very well, Doctor, based on your experiences so far, what makes you confident that you're up to the torture of months of marrow-freezing temperatures and wind?  Or the weeks and weeks of being cooped up in a cramped shack with dozens of depressed scientists and barking dogs?  How can you assure me that you are physically and mentally prepared to endure such conditions?"

He then stops and listens.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

> Tell me, Dr. Watkins, what would make a big-city surgeon so eager to give up a comfortable apartment and all the trappings of civilization to journey to the most godforsaken corner of the globe?  A bit of trouble at the hospital perhaps?  A courtship gone bad, perhaps?"




"Nothing of the sort good sir. I believe you said the very reason I chose to explore the more dangerous hobbies. My life is a trap sir. Routine has a tendancy to make one rather complacent. I, sir, find that nothing is more grand than to explore a new region."




> "Very well, Doctor, based on your experiences so far, what makes you confident that you're up to the torture of months of marrow-freezing temperatures and wind?  Or the weeks and weeks of being cooped up in a cramped shack with dozens of depressed scientists and barking dogs?  How can you assure me that you are physically and mentally prepared to endure such conditions?"





"I have no such experiance with such conditons, well, not to these extremes. I have stayed for over a week on a journey to climb a couple of mountains, but I know that their cold was not the same as we will experiance. As far as the weather goes, I can only offer my word that no complaints will fall from my lips. I have experience with cramped, crowded places as I have spent quite a large portion of my life hunting wild game, rarely by myself. Assurance is something that I have quite a hard time giving, given my occupation. I have learned that a person is rarely, if ever "sure" of anything. One can only weigh the odds. I, sir, know the odds are in my favor in this voyage."


----------



## Job (Jan 10, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "... My life is a trap sir. Routine has a tendency to make one rather complacent. I, sir, find that nothing is more grand than to explore a new region."



This comment elicited a raised eyebrow from the Commander.




			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "I have no such experiance with such conditons, well, not to these extremes. I have stayed for over a week on a journey to climb a couple of mountains, but I know that their cold was not the same as we will experience. As far as the weather goes, I can only offer my word that no complaints will fall from my lips. I have experience with cramped, crowded places as I have spent quite a large portion of my life hunting wild game, rarely by myself. Assurance is something that I have quite a hard time giving, given my occupation. I have learned that a person is rarely, if ever "sure" of anything. One can only weigh the odds. I, sir, know the odds are in my favor in this voyage."



"The odds are in your favor, you say?  Good God, man, what have you been drinking!?!  The death rate on all previous expeditions has been over sixty percent!  Some expeditions--and some friends--have never returned...", said the commander, his voice trailing off as he looked away, his thoughts apparently drifting to some sad and fading memories.

A moment later, a look of grim resolve crossed his face and he returned his attention to you.   "Doctor Watkins,"  he said in the gravest of tones, "our expedition's stay in New York is running short and I unfortunately haven't the luxury of time to recruit another physician.  If it's adventure that you are looking for, and if it's excitement that your life has been lacking, then you most certainly will find them with us--at the end of the earth. 

"I will, however, hold you to your commitment, sir!  No complaints!  And welcome aboard!" he exclaimed, reaching out to firmly shake your hand.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> "The odds are in your favor, you say?  Good God, man, what have you been drinking!?!  The death rate on all previous expeditions has been over sixty percent!  Some expeditions--and some friends--have never returned...".






"My pardon sir, as you have lost those dear to you. Death is not something I fear unless that death comes to me in my bed during the night." 

Wade stands and shakes the commanders hand, "Perhaps it is for the better that you do not have time to find another physician, for I am the best you can find. Thank you for the welcome aboard. The 60% death rate sir....... shall decrease. Even though I know that you do not need any encouragement, for mean cut of your cloth good sir rarely do, it is for the benefit of all that men such as yourself exist. Whether you realize it or believe it sir, the mere existance of men like you, provide a sense of accomplishment to their entire nation. Sir, thank you again. I shall return promptly with my belongings."


----------



## Job (Jan 22, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Wade stands and shakes the commanders hand, "Perhaps it is for the better that you do not have time to find another physician, for I am the best you can find. Thank you for the welcome aboard. The 60% death rate sir....... shall decrease. Even though I know that you do not need any encouragement, for mean cut of your cloth good sir rarely do, it is for the benefit of all that men such as yourself exist. Whether you realize it or believe it sir, the mere existance of men like you, provide a sense of accomplishment to their entire nation. Sir, thank you again. I shall return promptly with my belongings."



Starkweather smiled at the physician and seemed to almost puff up with pride, then said excitedly, "Yes, from your comments I can tell that you've been studying expeditions such as our own, Dr. Watkins, and that your services will help ensure our physical survival!  

"You'll be bunking with our ship's physician, Dr. Richard Greene, in cabin 18 just off the Crew's mess.  He's a good man, but his responsibilities require that he remain with the ship whereas you'll accompany all of our critical missions.  

"Very well.  I'll leave you to your tasks." he said while opening his door and gesturing for you to exit.  "We have much to do before departing."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

Wade nods his head, "I will return as soon as humanly possible sir, with my belongings. Thank you for accepting my offer of help." Wade exits and heads directly back to his apartment to gather his belongings. He makes sure to grab everything he could possibly need, including his guns.


----------

